# UEFA Final Stadiums



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

CL Finals:

1955	/	1956	|	Parc des Princes (1)	|	Paris (1)	|	France (1)
1956	/	1957	|	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu (1)	|	Madrid (1)	|	Spain (1)
1957	/	1958	|	Koning Boudewijnstadion (1)	|	Brussels (1)	|	Belgium (1)
1958	/	1959	|	Mercedes-Benz Arena (1)	|	Stuttgart (1)	|	Germany (1)
1959	/	1960	|	Hampden Park (1)	|	Glasgow (1)	|	Scotland (1)
1960	/	1961	|	Wankdorfstadion (1)	|	Berne (1)	|	Switzerland (1)
1961	/	1962	|	Olympisch Stadion (1)	|	Amsterdam (1)	|	Netherlands (1)
1962	/	1963	|	Wembley Stadium (1)	|	London (1)	|	England (1)
1963	/	1964	|	Ernst-Happel-Stadion (1)	|	Vienna (1)	|	Austria (1)
1964	/	1965	|	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza (1)	|	Milan (1)	|	Italy (1)
1965	/	1966	|	Koning Boudewijnstadion (2)	|	Brussels (2)	|	Belgium (2)
1966	/	1967	|	Estádio Nacional (1)	|	Lisbon (1)	|	Portugal (1)
1967	/	1968	|	Wembley Stadium (2)	|	London (2)	|	England (2)
1968	/	1969	|	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu (2)	|	Madrid (2)	|	Spain (2)
1969	/	1970	|	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza (2)	|	Milan (2)	|	Italy (2)
1970	/	1971	|	Wembley Stadium (3)	|	London (3)	|	England (3)
1971	/	1972	|	Feijenoord Stadion (1)	|	Rotterdam (1)	|	Netherlands (2)
1972	/	1973	|	Stadion Crvena Zvezda (1)	|	Belgrade (1)	|	Serbia (1)
1973	/	1974	|	Koning Boudewijnstadion (3)	|	Brussels (3)	|	Belgium (3)
1974	/	1975	|	Parc des Princes (2)	|	Paris (2)	|	France (2)
1975	/	1976	|	Hampden Park (2)	|	Glasgow (2)	|	Scotland (2)
1976	/	1977	|	Stadio Olimpico (1)	|	Rome (1)	|	Italy (3)
1977	/	1978	|	Wembley Stadium (4)	|	London (4)	|	England (4)
1978	/	1979	|	Olympiastadion (1)	|	Munih (1)	|	Germany (2)
1979	/	1980	|	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu (3)	|	Madrid (3)	|	Spain (3)
1980	/	1981	|	Parc des Princes (3)	|	Paris (3)	|	France (3)
1981	/	1982	|	Feijenoord Stadion (2)	|	Rotterdam (2)	|	Netherlands (3)
1982	/	1983	|	Olympiako Stadio Athinas (1)	|	Athens (1)	|	Greece (1)
1983	/	1984	|	Stadio Olimpico (2)	|	Rome (2)	|	Italy (4)
1984	/	1985	|	Koning Boudewijnstadion (4)	|	Brussels (4)	|	Belgium (4)
1985	/	1986	|	Estadio Ramón Sánchez Pizjuán (1)	|	Seville (1)	|	Spain (4)
1986	/	1987	|	Ernst-Happel-Stadion (2)	|	Vienna (2)	|	Austria (2)
1987	/	1988	|	Mercedes-Benz Arena (2)	|	Stuttgart (2)	|	Germany (3)
1988	/	1989	|	Estadi Camp Nou (1)	|	Barcelona (1)	|	Spain (5)
1989	/	1990	|	Ernst-Happel-Stadion (3)	|	Vienna (3)	|	Austria (3)
1990	/	1991	|	Stadio San Nicola (1)	|	Bari (1)	|	Italy (5)
1991	/	1992	|	Wembley Stadium (5)	|	London (5)	|	England (5)
1992	/	1993	|	Olympiastadion (2)	|	Munih (2)	|	Germany (4)
1993	/	1994	|	Olympiako Stadio Athinas (2)	|	Athens (2)	|	Greece (2)
1994	/	1995	|	Ernst-Happel-Stadion (4)	|	Vienna (4)	|	Austria (4)
1995	/	1996	|	Stadio Olimpico (3)	|	Rome (3)	|	Italy (6)
1996	/	1997	|	Olympiastadion (3)	|	Munih (3)	|	Germany (5)
1997	/	1998	|	Amsterdam Arena (1)	|	Amsterdam (2)	|	Netherlands (4)
1998	/	1999	|	Estadi Camp Nou (2)	|	Barcelona (2)	|	Spain (6)
1999	/	2000	|	Stade de France (1)	|	Paris (4)	|	France (4)
2000	/	2001	|	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza (3)	|	Milan (3)	|	Italy (7)
2001	/	2002	|	Hampden Park (3)	|	Glasgow (3)	|	Scotland (3)
2002	/	2003	|	Old Trafford (1)	|	Manchester (1)	|	England (6)
2003	/	2004	|	Veltins Arena (1)	|	Gelsenkirchen (1)	|	Germany (6)
2004	/	2005	|	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi (1)	|	Istanbul (1)	|	Turkey (1)
2005	/	2006	|	Stade de France (2)	|	Paris (5)	|	France (5)
2006	/	2007	|	Olympiako Stadio Athinas (3)	|	Athens (3)	|	Greece (3)
2007	/	2008	|	Olimpiyskiy Kompleks Luzhniki (1)	|	Moscow (1)	|	Russia (1)
2008	/	2009	|	Stadio Olimpico (4)	|	Rome (4)	|	Italy (8)
2009	/	2010	|	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu (4)	|	Madrid (4)	|	Spain (7)



*Stadiums (last Final):*
5x
Wembley Stadium (1992)

4x
Koning Boudewijnstadion (1985)
Ernst-Happel-Stadion (1995)
Stadio Olimpico (2009)
Estadio Santiago Bernabéu (2010)

3x
Parc des Princes (1981)
Olympiastadion (1997)
Stadio Giuseppe Meazza (2001)
Hampden Park (2002)
Olympiako Stadio Athinas (2007)

2x
Feijenoord Stadion (1982)
Mercedes-Benz Arena (1988)
Estadi Camp Nou (1999)
Stade de France (2006)

1x
Wankdorfstadion (1961)
Olympisch Stadion (1962)
Estádio Nacional (1967)
Stadion Crvena Zvezda (1973)
Estadio Ramón Sánchez Pizjuán (1986)
Stadio San Nicola (1991)
Amsterdam Arena (1998)
Old Trafford (2003)
Veltins Arena (2004)
Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi (2005)
Olimpiyskiy Kompleks Luzhniki (2008)


*Cities (last Final):*
5x
London (1992)
Paris (2006)

4x
Brussels (1985)
Vienna (1995)
Rome (2009)
Madrid (2010)

3x
Munih (1997)
Milan (2001)
Glasgow (2002)
Athens (2007)

2x
Rotterdam (1982)
Stuttgart (1988)
Amsterdam (1998)
Barcelona (1999)

1x
Berne (1961)
Lisbon (1967)
Belgrade (1973)
Seville (1986)
Bari (1991)
Manchester (2003)
Gelsenkirchen (2004)
Istanbul (2005)
Moscow (2008)


*Countries (last Final):*
8x
Italy (2009)

7x
Spain (2010)

6x
England (2003)
Germany (2004)

5x
France (2006)

4x
Belgium (1985)
Austria (1995)
Netherlands (1998)

3x
Scotland (2002)
Greece (2003)

1x
Switzerland (1961)
Portugal (1967)
Serbia (1973)
Russia (2008)
Turkey (2005)







Venue Criteria 2007 - club competition finals (pdf)



As far was i know. NO 
After 2004 UEFA gone crazy
2005 Istanbul Atatürk Olimpiyat
2006 Paris Stade de France (still not so close stands)
2007 Athens Olympic stadium
2008 Moscow Luzshniki
2009 Rome Olimpico

2010 Bernabeu YEAHHHH


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ 2011 wembley 

but for 2012 it's posible to be Berlins Olympia Stadion or Aliantza Arena
but berlin having the bigger chances ...


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know what to say, yeah, these stadiums suck for the spectators compared to 100% football stadiums but i guess they are the biggest in they they're countries except England, Portugal and The Netherlands all the national stadiums in the capital cities that are 5 stars are Olympic Style.
Now ok, Dortmund has a 5* stadium all the way with not athletics track...but the city has a word I guess. Rome is a capital city, population around 3 million and a capital of culture, probably one of the biggest tourist attractions, its a city that is 100% ready to host any kind of event while Dortmund remains a town in the middle of a big metropolitan area formed by formerly industrial cities. Maybe they take it this way two.
All of those cities that hosted since 2004 are all highly evolved.
Other 5 star stadiums of at least 50.000 ( not 70.000 from now on ) like Sporting's new one, Fener's and even Hamburg's in 2010 were totally wasted because they chose to run for the UEFA Cup Final. Practically Sporting spoiled Da Luz's chance cause probably if Lisbon would have bided they would have used Da Luz.
England has only Old Trafford on the list of the 5 star stadiums, I don't understand why Emirates and Wembley aren't but it's clear England would host a final in London where the same thing is applied as in Rome and not in Manchester a city that has a excellent stadium but it doesn't say much as a city.
So Wembley is probably it for 2011, now with at least 70.000 seat stadiums for the final, i think the options will be seriously reduced and most of the finals will go to Olympic Stadiums.
I still hate these Olympic Stadiums for football, but I'm afraid I got used to seeings all the finals being played on them since Euro 2004's on Da Luz .


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Depends on the athletics venue, I don't hate them all, Turkey for instance has a very decent one. I'll always prefer a rectangle stadium though.

I hope London gets 2011, and Munich gets 2012.


----------



## PiotrG (Feb 4, 2008)

Unfortunately the UEFA recently is choosing very athletics stadiums for the end: (at least in 2010 and the end will be 2011 at football stadiums. As well finals are being played at old stadiums with the crummy visibility, I can't see the meaning of playing final on Luzshniki in Moscow or Stadio Olimpico in Rome. The CL end should be played at stadiums around as best with visibility so that fans can be pleased with a show. As well this requirement was implemented for capacities of stadium 70k+, it limited the number of stadiums much - and willingly I would see the CL final in Warsaw at the stadium National, there are also many other stadiums billy goat 50k+ whom they would send oneself for the CL final.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ you showoff :lol: just because you got a new 55k stadium, you whant the ch final naw... we should get used that these stadiums will get only euro league finals...hno:

Btw uefa dos not care about view… they care about money and people… bigger stadiums mean more money… and as heard… its also for safety reasons …. so they can keep the supporters apart … that’s way since 2005 there never was a full stadium in the final.


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

UEFA requires at least 70.000 seats for a stadium to hold the Champions League Final. With an athletics track a higher capacity is easier achieved. But some real football stadiums are there or "underway" in Europe which can host the CL Final. The New Valencia Stadium comes to mind. The Camp Nou will be even better equipped to host the final in a couple of years after the expansion to 106.000 seats. Bernabeu is already renovated and expanded to about 80.000 seats.

San Siro was facelifted (81.000 seats) and in England New Wembley (91.000 roomy seats) is there as well as Old Trafford (76.500 or so seats). Wales had the Millennium Stadium (71.000 seats)and France has the Stade de France (80.000 seats) in Paris which is a half/half real football stadium.

All other stadiums I can think of in Europe to host a CL Final all have athletics tracks with non-movable stands like Atatürk in Istanbul, Olympiastadion Berlin, the *Olympic Stadium in Rome* (which this topic is about )and the Olympic Luis Speridon in Athens. And that is about it. I do not know of any other stadium being able to host the CL final.

Maybe the New Anfield (73.000) in Liverpool if it ever gets build, for sure the New Feyenoord Stadium in Rotterdam (80.000+ seats) but it will be finished in 2016/2017, maybe the expanded Stade Velodrome in Marseille. When will that be finished?

And there is Twickenham (82.000 seats) of course which would be fantastic to host the CL final but I am not sure of the English Rugby Union is thrilled about that. I guess they are not! But England/the UK are very well represented in this list.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Why use Twickenham when you have London? I doubt they will ever choose London and not Wembley. You said Wembley has roomy seats, they might even offer greater comfort.

Westfalenstadion might be considered having ~65.000 seats with no terracing and 80.000 with terracing, I don't know how it works, are there spaces with not seats? They can fill them and maybe reach 70.000.
Allianz Arena, I don't know why it's not rated but has only 66.000 seats, actually, the 5 star rating is achieved when over 50.000 but it's been 3 years 1/2 since opened and not rated.
Olympiastadion in Munich has only 750 seats under 70.000 and might be a place.


----------



## PiotrG (Feb 4, 2008)

easy, easy a little bit I exaggerated these stadiums cap55 k  I mean so that the UEFA chooses stadiums typically football with the good visibility. It will still be possible to get over modern athletics stadiums but CL Final just enough on troupes of the type Luzshniki whether the Olympic Stadium in Rome at least in my opinion is a mistake.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The star system doesn't exist anymore

_Using these regulations, stadiums are rated as Category 1, 2, 3 or Elite (in ascending ranking order). These categories replaced the previous method of ranking stadiums as 4 or 5 star in 2006._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Stadia_List


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Mercedes-Benz-Arena Neckarstadion, Veltins-Arena Arena AufSchalke, Koning Boudewijnstadion, Heizelstadion / Stade du Heysel.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

That's true since the first 2 were not named that way when they hosted but Heysel I think was only a nickname and the official name was always King Baudouin.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

well, wikipedia says (i hope they are right) that heysel has been renamed after the renovation in 1995.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Still the same stadium or at least same structure.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

but not the same name back then...also official sources use the names the stadiums had back then.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I know, i just used the current name. It was better for the list.


----------



## ChryZ (Aug 28, 2007)

Bobby3 said:


> Depends on the athletics venue, I don't hate them all, Turkey for instance has a very decent one. I'll always prefer a rectangle stadium though.
> 
> I hope London gets 2011, and Munich gets 2012.


I also hope that Munich gets the 2012 final, but because of the capacity <70.000 hno: I think Berlin will host it.


----------



## Basel_CH (Jan 7, 2006)

UEFA Cup Winner`s Cup Finals:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cup_Winners'_Cup

Single match finals
Year ↓ Country ↓ Winner ↓ Score ↓ Runners-up ↓ Country ↓ Venue ↓ Location ↓ Notes
1962 ESP Atlético Madrid 1–1 Fiorentina ITA Hampden Park Scotland, Glasgow Glasgow, Scotland [3]
1962 (R) ESP Atlético Madrid 3–0 Fiorentina ITA Neckarstadion Germany, Stuttgart Stuttgart, Germany [3]
1963 ENG Tottenham Hotspur 5–1 Atlético Madrid ESP De Kuip Netherlands, Rotterdam Rotterdam, Netherlands [4]
1964 POR Sporting CP 3–3 MTK Hungária HUN Heysel Stadium Belgium, Brussels Brussels, Belgium [5]
1964 (R) POR Sporting CP 1–0 MTK Hungária HUN Bosuil Stadium Belgium, Antwerp Antwerp, Belgium [5]
1965 ENG West Ham United 2–0 1860 Munich FRG Wembley Stadium England, London London, England [6]
1966 FRG Borussia Dortmund †2–1 † Liverpool ENG Hampden Park Scotland, Glasgow Glasgow, Scotland [7]
1967 FRG Bayern Munich †1–0 † Rangers SCO Frankenstadion Germany, Nuremberg Nuremberg, Germany [8]
1968 ITA Milan 2–0 Hamburg FRG De Kuip Netherlands, Rotterdam Rotterdam, Netherlands [9]
*1969 CSK Slovan Bratislava 3–2 Barcelona ESP St. Jakob Stadium Switzerland, Basel Basel, Switzerland [10]*
1970 ENG Manchester City 2–1 Górnik Zabrze POL Prater Stadium Austria, Vienna Vienna, Austria [11]
1971 ENG Chelsea 1–1 Real Madrid ESP Karaiskakis Stadium Greece, Piraeus Piraeus, Greece [12]
1971 (R) ENG Chelsea 2–1 Real Madrid ESP Karaiskakis Stadium Greece, Piraeus Piraeus, Greece [12]
1972 SCO Rangers 3–2 Dynamo Moscow URS Camp Nou Spain, Barcelona Barcelona, Spain [13]
1973 ITA Milan 1–0 Leeds United ENG Kaftanzoglio Stadium Greece, Thessaloniki Thessaloniki, Greece [9]
1974 GDR FC Magdeburg 2–0 Milan ITA De Kuip Netherlands, Rotterdam Rotterdam, Netherlands [14]
*1975 URS Dynamo Kyiv 3–0 Ferencváros HUN St. Jakob Stadium Switzerland, Basel Basel, Switzerland [15]*
1976 BEL Anderlecht 4–2 West Ham United ENG Heysel Stadium Belgium, Brussels Brussels, Belgium [16]
1977 FRG Hamburg 2–0 Anderlecht BEL Olympisch Stadion Netherlands, Amsterdam Amsterdam, Netherlands [17]
1978 BEL Anderlecht 4–0 Austria Wien AUT Parc des Princes France, Paris Paris, France [16]
*1979 ESP Barcelona †4–3 † Fortuna Düsseldorf FRG St. Jakob Stadium Switzerland, Basel Basel, Switzerland [18]*
1980 ESP Valencia †0–0 * Arsenal ENG Heysel Stadium Belgium, Brussels Brussels, Belgium [19][a]
1981 URS Dinamo Tbilisi 2–1 Carl Zeiss Jena GDR Rheinstadion Germany, Düsseldorf Düsseldorf, Germany [20]
1982 ESP Barcelona 2–1 Standard Liège BEL Camp Nou Spain, Barcelona Barcelona, Spain [18]
1983 SCO Aberdeen †2–1 † Real Madrid ESP Nya Ullevi Sweden, Gothenburg Gothenburg, Sweden [21]
*1984 ITA Juventus 2–1 Porto POR St. Jakob Stadium Switzerland, Basel Basel, Switzerland [22]*
1985 ENG Everton 3–1 Rapid Wien AUT De Kuip Netherlands, Rotterdam Rotterdam, Netherlands [23]
1986 URS Dynamo Kyiv 3–0 Atlético Madrid ESP Stade de Gerland France, Lyon Lyon, France [15]
1987 NED Ajax 1–0 Lokomotive Leipzig GDR Spiros Louis Stadium Greece, Athens Athens, Greece [24]
1988 BEL Mechelen 1–0 Ajax NED Stade de la Meinau France, Strasbourg Strasbourg, France [25]
1989 ESP Barcelona 2–0 Sampdoria ITA Wankdorf Stadium Switzerland, Berne Berne, Switzerland [18]
1990 ITA Sampdoria †2–0 † Anderlecht BEL Nya Ullevi Sweden, Gothenburg Gothenburg, Sweden [26]
1991 ENG Manchester United 2–1 Barcelona ESP De Kuip Netherlands, Rotterdam Rotterdam, Netherlands [27]
1992 GER Werder Bremen 2–0 AS Monaco FRA Estádio da Luz Portugal, Lisbon Lisbon, Portugal [28]
1993 ITA Parma 3–1 Royal Antwerp BEL Wembley Stadium England, London London, England [29]
1994 ENG Arsenal 1–0 Parma ITA Parken Stadium Denmark, Copenhagen Copenhagen, Denmark [30]
1995 ESP Real Zaragoza †2–1 † Arsenal ENG Parc des Princes France, Paris Paris, France [31]
1996 FRA Paris Saint-Germain 1–0 Rapid Wien AUT King Baudouin Stadium Belgium, Brussels Brussels, Belgium [32]
1997 ESP Barcelona 1–0 Paris Saint-Germain FRA De Kuip Netherlands, Rotterdam Rotterdam, Netherlands [33]
1998 ENG Chelsea 1–0 Stuttgart GER Råsunda Stadium Sweden, Stockholm Stockholm, Sweden [12]
1999 ITA Lazio 2–1 Real Mallorca ESP Villa Park England, Birmingham Birmingham, England [34]



*4 times in St. Jakob Stadium in Basel!*


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ Well when it comes to that the leader of the pack is De Kuip, the *Feijenoord Stadium* in *Rotterdam*. All in all 11 European finals were staged there. Overview:

15 May 1963...European Cup 2....Tottenham Hotspur-Atletico Madrid 5-1 
23 May 1968...European Cup 2....AC Milan-Hamburger SV 2-0 
31 May 1972...European Cup 1....Ajax-Inter Milan 2-0 
08 May 1974...European Cup 2....Magdeburg-AC Milan 2-0 
29 May 1974...UEFA-Cup............Feyenoord-Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 
26 May 1982...European Cup 1....Aston Villa-Bayern Munchen 1-0 
15 May 1985...European Cup 2....Everton-Rapid Wien 3-1 
15 May 1991...European Cup 2....Manchester United-Barcelona 2-1 
14 May 1997...European Cup 2....Barcelona-Paris st Germain 1-0 
08 May 2002...UEFA-Cup............Feyenoord-Borussia Dortmund 3-2 

And for the EURO-2000 Championship it also hosted the final:

02 Juli 2000 EURO 2000 France-Italy 2-1 (after extra time) 

But until 2016, when the new *Feyenoord Stadium* will be ready (80.000+ seats) I do not expect another final to be hosted by the city of Rotterdam. This stadium will for sure never stage a European Cup final again. She has been surpassed now by many other European Stadiums. When it comes to atmosphere and pitch quality, she is still one of the very best. But seating comfort, additional facilites for the spectators and the media, possibilities for sponsors, etc, are not up to what is required nowadays. Since the stadium was built in 1935-1936 and renovated only once in 1994, that comes as no surprise.

But look at the list, due to the now replaced two game setup for the UEFA Cup final, the Feijenoord Stadium hosted 2 finals in one month in 1974! That will probably never happen again anywhere!


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

I still don't understand why De Kuip hosted the final in 2000 when ArenA was more modern and in a better city like Amsterdam.


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Portugal is a typical football country, where no other sport comes even close to football. It's not like Germany, Italy, England, France or Spain where also other team sports (basketball, handball, cricket, rugby) are high developed. Lisbon has excellent 65k seat Estadio da Luz. We all know how perfectly organized Euro 2004 was, I think it was the best so far. And just because of 5k less seats they can't organize CL Finals. Really stupid rule!!!


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ Well, if Michel Platini has his way, the limit will go up to 75.000 seats minimum. Then Da Luz is 10.000 seats short. UEFA dictates here.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ wow 75,000 seats
Only Berlin, Barcelona, Madrid, London, Rome,Manchester and Moscow will be able to organize the final match


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

they simply should reactivate safe terraces / standing areas to increase the capacity. but somehow i don't think that this will ever happen...


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

flierfy said:


> ^^ Just not big enough. Smaller grounds means fewer tickets. As a supporter I'd like to see the European Cup final to be played in San Siro, Nou Camp and Wembley only. Other stadiums that provide 80.000 seats close to the pitch could join this circle in the future.
> 
> 60.000 seater can stage Europa League finals. That would allow maximum profit for the UEFA and the greatest possible number of ticket for the most important people, the fans.


Indeed, I can understand not demanding such high capacities for world cups and european championships as a large part of the event is about the host but the champions league final is much less of a promotional event for the city concerned. This becomes espeically important when you realise just how many seats UEFA hands out to sponspors and officals, take 30,000 off each capacity and the difference between an 80,000 and 50-70,000 venue becomes much greater.

Location should also be important, all finalists from the last 17 years have been from western europe so why should thse fans have to fly to Moscow or Istambul?


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe they can build a 100.000+ stadium somewhere in Europe where all the Champions League finals will be held and problem solved.


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

Paul the Gunner said:


> Maybe they can build a 100.000+ stadium somewhere in Europe where all the Champions League finals will be held and problem solved.


OK, you pick the location, then tell all the other cities why they weren't chosen


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I think Superbowl is +60,000 (?)

UEFA should do the same.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

I'd actually like to see the San Siro, Wembley and Nou Camp kept free for the night of the final then use a neutral venue (as they used to in the FA cup) when the finalists are desided. So Real/Liverpool would be played at the San Siro, Man Utd/Inter would be played at the Nou Camp, Milan/Barca would be at Wembley etc two teams of the same nation from the big three leagues could play at home(since nobody would have an advanatge) and when other nations were involved rotation could deside the venue.


----------



## All (Mar 15, 2006)

Capital78 said:


> I think UEFA should change the rule +70k. It's a stupid rule. There are many excellent stadiums in Europe with capacity of 60k, like:
> - Estadio da Luz in Lisbon
> - Veltins Arena in Gelsenkirchen
> - Celtic Park in Glasgow
> ...


A stupid rule? Say that to the fans who have been unable to get tickets in recent years when's it's been played in Amsterdam, Hamden park, Schalke, Athens ect. I think the rule should be even stricter, it should be 70,000 after the extra press facilities and high advertising boards have reduced the capacity.

In the US a stadium has to be at least 73,000 to host the super bowl.


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ The size of the stadium does not really matter for a CL final if it is able to seat at least 60.000 visitors. The big clubs in Europe can always easily sell 50.000-100.000 tickets for their fans alone if they reach the CL final. The stadium is in practically all cases not big enough! It never is.

This year two English clubs played in Moscow. But I am sure many fans were disappointed that they could not get their hands on a ticket for the game, even if the final was held pretty far away from their country.

So to have many cities in Europe stage this final is by far more preferable then always having to go to the same boring stadiums. No offence, but if the final is always there and there, then these stadiums will be boring at some point. And why should other cities with (new) stadiums, which are equally good or better then the existing ones, not have the possibility to earn the right to host Footballs most important annual game?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

All said:


> In the US a stadium has to be at least 73,000 to host the super bowl.


Now its clear why Platini aims 75k


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Alx-D said:


> OK, you pick the location, then tell all the other cities why they weren't chosen


 Bruxelles, capital of Europe.
Or it can be a city with no interest like Luxembourg and it's not like choosing Paris for Roma, Berlin or London to brag about anything...just a "neutral" city.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

such a big stadium for just 1 final / year?


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

The supercup 18k Monaco stadium is an example…. But its small 
A 100k stadium needs maintenance.... and in these economic problems the world has…

Btw... if this idea is going to work … a good city would be Nyon…. and you could mpve the supercup and uefa final there :|


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

EPA001 said:


> ^^ The size of the stadium does not really matter for a CL final if it is able to seat at least 60.000 visitors. The big clubs in Europe can always easily sell 50.000-100.000 tickets for their fans alone if they reach the CL final. The stadium is in practically all cases not big enough! It never is.
> 
> This year two English clubs played in Moscow. But I am sure many fans were disappointed that they could not get their hands on a ticket for the game, even if the final was held pretty far away from their country.
> 
> So to have many cities in Europe stage this final is by far more preferable then always having to go to the same boring stadiums. No offence, but if the final is always there and there, then these stadiums will be boring at some point. And why should other cities with (new) stadiums, which are equally good or better then the existing ones, not have the possibility to earn the right to host Footballs most important annual game?


Your never going to satisfy all the demand but surely getting tickets for as many fans as possible(and as much money for UEFA as possible) should be the main aim of a host? 

As I said I think this becomes even more of a factor when you consider how many tickets are taken up by sponsors, officals or sold to locals. Liverpool had what 17k tickets in a 63k seat stadium in athens? you put that in a 70-80K seat stadium and just 10-15% more capacity could equal 20-30% more tickets for the clubs fans.

I'd guess actually the increased sucess of the prem in recent years may well have brought about this change since english fans travel in much greater numbers than the other large leagues.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

cornelinho said:


> The supercup 18k Monaco stadium is an example…. But its small 
> A 100k stadium needs maintenance.... and in these economic problems the world has…
> 
> Btw... if this idea is going to work … a good city would be Nyon…. and you could mpve the supercup and uefa final there :|


The "Supercup" stadium in Monaco is used by AS Monaco.
So i would gues at least 20 games / year.


----------



## All (Mar 15, 2006)

MoreOrLess said:


> Your never going to satisfy all the demand but surely getting tickets for as many fans as possible(and as much money for UEFA as possible) should be the main aim of a host?
> 
> As I said I think this becomes even more of a factor when you consider how many tickets are taken up by sponsors, officals or sold to locals. Liverpool had what 17k tickets in a 63k seat stadium in athens? you put that in a 70-80K seat stadium and just 10-15% more capacity could equal 20-30% more tickets for the clubs fans.
> 
> I'd guess actually the increased sucess of the prem in recent years may well have brought about this change since english fans travel in much greater numbers than the other large leagues.


Athens capacity was reduced from 73,000 for the final due to the externally high number of press at the match (on a jolly!) (Each press person takes up three seats) and UEFA’s obsession with high advisement boards that block out the first few rows of seats. 

I went to Barcelona in 1999 (offical ticket cost me £12, Moscow was £105!), united got 30,000 tickets but this wasn’t enough with thousands in the neutral sections and ticketless outside the ground, but what would it have been like in Amsterdam for example with only a 50,000 capacity? No the final needs to go to big stadiums. Big stadiums make it more of an occasion, although I think next time UEFA pick a venue they need to make sure it has enough hotel rooms in the area, Moscow was a nightmare for accommodation, not enough rooms and the one’s available being £300 a night.


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

MoreOrLess said:


> Your never going to satisfy all the demand


Correct!



MoreOrLess said:


> but surely getting tickets for as many fans as possible(and as much money for UEFA as possible) should be the main aim of a host?


If this means that for example a perfect +/- 66.000 seater is disqualified for hosting the CL final (Allianz, Signal Iduna Westfalen and Old Trafford before the last expansion) in cities which are well known football cities and perfectly capable of hosting the CL final (in this example München, Dortmund, Manchester), I am not in favor of it. Strive for 70.000, but if it 4.000 less, it should also be OK.

A 50.000 seater would be too small, but from 65.000 and upwards gives you more choice then to strive for 75.000 seats which Platini had stated lately. Moneywise it makes no difference to UEFA. The tickets of a CL final are < 1% of total revenue (TV and other commercial contracts), so that makes the stadium size almost irrelevant.



MoreOrLess said:


> I'd guess actually the increased sucess of the prem in recent years may well have brought about this change since english fans travel in much greater numbers than the other large leagues.


Especially for the CL final, all clubs we usually see playing there have a huge fanbase. Bayern München will easily sell the same amount of tickets as Liverpool or so. Barcelona will do the same as will AC Milan. No matter where the game in Europe is held.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

*2005 UEFA Champions League Final*

Attendance: 70,024 (100%)
20,077 AC Milan Fans
20,077 Liverpool FC Fans
15,172 Turkish / neutral Fans
2,477 Organisation comitee
6.003 UEFA
6.218 Sponsors


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I am canfused
1st mail: 66k inertnational and 69 League
2nd: 66k seats
4th: 69,901 seats
5th: 66k seats
6th: 66k 


Maybe UEFA changed it from +70k to +65k?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I think the 70k+ is more a guideline than a strict rule.

Where is the number 72.662 from?


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> I am canfused
> 1st mail: 66k inertnational and 69 League
> 2nd: 66k seats
> 4th: 69,901 seats
> ...


I remember our "friendly forum fight" we had last year on this topic Sercan . I think it is safe to say that at present 66.000 seats is the capacity of the Allianz Arena, but with some creative measures that could be raised with another 1.000 seats or so. But no matter what the capacity is, this is a very beautiful stadium. And it is absolutely worthy to host a CL Final! 



www.sercan.de said:


> Maybe UEFA changed it from +70k to +65k?


Like I said, the 70.000 limit was probably just considered as too high. Maybe in 10 years time we will see more 70.000+ seaters in Europe than we have today. But for now the 60.000 - 65.000 seats threshold is OK with me. It gives UEFA much more choice and many more interesting cities a chance to host the big final. And to present themselves to Europe and the rest of the world! I hope the CL final of 2018, 2019 or 2020 will go to Rotterdam. In 2016 (at the latest 2017) the new 80.000+ seats stadium will be opened. For sure it will be worthy of the CL Final.


----------



## sibyl-vane (Oct 24, 2007)

Well Sercan, I am rather confused to be honest...I thought you are a turk living in Germany? Which wouldn't be too strange obviously. Weren't you a member of the old Stadionwelt-forum as well?!
In any case, I will translate the most important parts of the Allianz-Arena staff for you and the other users..

Die Anzahl in der Allianz Arena ist 69 910 für nationale BL- Spiele. International verfügt die Allianz Arena über eine Kapazität von 66 000 Sitzplätzen. 

--> the capacity of Allianz-Arena is 69.910 for domestic matches. In international competition the capacity is 66.000 seats.

Die Zahl von 72.662 ist falsch. 

--> the number of 72.662 is wrong

Die neue UEFA Regelung ist noch nicht bestätigt. 

--> the new UEFA-rule has not yet been confirmed. (I reckon that was about that +70.000 thing for CL-finals)

1. Das Interview stammt aus dem Jahr 2005. Damals hatten wir 66.000 Sitzplätze. Mittlerweile gab ja es verschiedene bauliche Änderungen.

--> the interview is from the year 2005. Those days we had 66.000 seats. In the meantime there were a couple of constructional changes

2 . Bislang war die Arena für 66.000 Sitzplätze zugelassen. Durch den Umbau der Sponsorentribüne auf dem Unterrang West, wo man die Sponsorensitze durch Standardsitze ersetzt hat, wurde die Kapazität zunächst um etwa 1.000 Plätze erhöht.

--> so far the arena was approved of 66.000 seats. With the reconstruction of the "sponsor's terrace" on the west-stand, where sponsor's seats where replaced by standard seats, the capacity was risen by 1.000 places

3. Zusätzliche 3.000 Plätze werden bei Bundesliga-Spielen durch die Umwandlung der Sitzplätze zu Stehplätzen in neugeschaffene Plätze nicht verkauft, damit die bisherige genehmigte Kapazität nicht überschritten wurde.

--> further 3.000 places, created by changing seating for standing places in Bundesliga matches, cannot be sold (in international competition) so that the allowed capacity is not being crossed

4. Im Januar 2006 kam die Genehmigung die Kapazitätserhöhung auf 69.901 Sitzplätze, die Plätze wurden ab sofort dem Verkauf überstellt.

--> this must be a mistake. The figure is just wrong. The new capacity since January 2006 is 69.901 places overall, 66.000 for international matches. not only seats, as given here.

7. Eine weitere Kapazitätserhöhung ist derzeit nicht geplant.

--> further increase of capacity is not being planned right now


Everything clear now? I think it's quite obvious that in BL matches they can sell 69.901 tickets as in Germany they (thank god) still allow standing terraces. In international competition - seats only - the capacity is reduced to 66.000 places.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

"--> so far the arena was approved of 66.000 seats. With the reconstruction of the "sponsor's terrace" on the west-stand, where sponsor's seats where replaced by standard seats, the capacity *was risen by 1.000 places*
"

So capacity is 67,000?


----------



## Nils (Nov 20, 2003)

www.sercan.de said:


> Does somebody understand german?
> My received mails from Allianz Arena


You obviously speak german. So why do you ask? hno:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Ive asked because the mail were in german.

But you are right i asked it in a wrong question. It was more like "for those who can speak german"
Sorry


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

what about da luz ? its almost the same capacity as aliantz ...


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

In my opinion at 65k capacity Da Luz is big enough for consideration. Hopefully UEFA will now continue to choose proper football stadiums that provide suitable backdrops for the biggest game in Europe over crappy athletics stadiums with big capacities.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^i agree, at least the next few finals will be held in some proper football stadiums such as the Bernabeau, Wembley and the Allianz.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> I am canfused
> 1st mail: 66k inertnational and 69 League
> 2nd: 66k seats
> 4th: 69,901 seats
> ...


I am confused too. Where are the 3rd?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

sibyl-vane said:


> Well Sercan, I am rather confused to be honest...I thought you are a turk living in Germany? Which wouldn't be too strange obviously. Weren't you a member of the old Stadionwelt-forum as well?!
> In any case, I will translate the most important parts of the Allianz-Arena staff for you and the other users..
> 
> Die Anzahl in der Allianz Arena ist 69 910 für nationale BL- Spiele. International verfügt die Allianz Arena über eine Kapazität von 66 000 Sitzplätzen.
> ...



@ Allianz-Arena Kenner: Es tut mir leid, dass ich in deutsch schreibe(n muss), mein Englisch ist leider nicht gut genug dafür:
Ist es nicht grundsätzlich so, dass die Allianz Arena eine MÖGLICHE Kapazität von 70.000 hat und diese aufgrund der städtischen Betriebsgenehmigung zunächst auf 66.000 begrenzt wurde?
Die Stehplätze werden doch 1:1 in Sitzplätze umgewandelt, bei einer Umwandlung von 2:1 wäre doch eine Kapazität von ? 75.000 möglich, oder?
Warum macht man in München jetzt dieses "Affentheater" und ändert die Betriebsgenehmigung nicht auf Minimum 70.000 (int.) und 75.000 in Bundesliga-Spielen?
Die Infrastruktur kann doch lässig diese geringe Mehrbelastung verkraften, oder?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I thought the same (70k seats etv) therefore i wrote an e mail to them.
But according to them it has got just 66k seats.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

50.000 is indeed not too much for a C.L. final but in the situation we are today, 70.000 seriously limits the options so I don't think it's a written rule that C.L. finals have to be held on stadium with at least 70.000 seats but to make it more clear they won't take place on stadiums much smaller then tat, there are a lot of big stadiums that are close but not quite 70k so Allianz is a example. 
After all what were the candidates for CL finals 2011-2012? I know the UEFA ones but not the C.L. candidates.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

+60k would be better


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

For now, it's OK to declare 70.000 just to make it sure for the 50.000 stadiums that they have no chance but keep some closed eyes when stadiums like Allianz, Da Luz or other stadium around this capacity will bid.
For later, I don't think it will be such a problem to put a strict limit of min. 70.000.



> I hope the CL final of 2018, 2019 or 2020 will go to Rotterdam. In 2016 (at the latest 2017) the new 80.000+ seats stadium will be opened. For sure it will be worthy of the CL Final.


 Man, there's so much time till then, just imagining my age then makes me not think about it.
Well, I think there's so many chances for you in Rotterdam to catch a lot of finals close to you till then.


----------



## Wolds Mariner (Dec 31, 2008)

Capital78 said:


> I think UEFA should change the rule +70k. It's a stupid rule.


I think having the final in smaller venues like Gelsenkirchen or Hampden Park in recent years has been sillier.


----------



## Wolds Mariner (Dec 31, 2008)

Basel_CH said:


> Has Super Bowl anything to do with the UEFA competitions? No!
> Don`t understand this deification discussion about the super bowl in this topic, thats all.


Whether you like the sport or not, the comparison between it and the Champions League final should be obvious to everybody.


----------



## Wolds Mariner (Dec 31, 2008)

JYDA said:


> I know the Scottish FA have been discussing a possible expansion of Hampden Park to 70,000 seats. That might bring them back into contention. Although I still hate the fact that stadium is an oval.


That has been discussed for a while for precisely that reason. However, no formal plans have been made public as far as I'm aware and the fact that Hampden will be the athletics venue for the 2014 Commonwealth Games in Glasgow means that any expansion probably won't happen for another eight or ten years.


----------



## Wolds Mariner (Dec 31, 2008)

All said:


> What’s the point of making the new anfield 75,000 (if it even gets built!) as any major game in the England will go to Wembley, all the England home games and fa cup semi finals are now there (I’m against this, I think at least one England game a season should be in the north and having semi's at Wembley devalues the final).


I don't like the FA Cup semi-finals being played at Wembley either. While I'm not convinced by the 'devaluing the final' argument, I always felt that semi-finals at an Old Trafford or a Villa Park were hugely special occasions in their own right and, if anything has been devalued, it is the semi in my opinion.

Since the FA Cup semis moved to Wembley, I have felt that the League Cup semi-finals should be changed to a one-off game at a neutral club ground. What do you think of that?


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

All said:


> What’s the point of making the new anfield 75,000 (if it even gets built!) as any major game in the England will go to Wembley, all the England home games and fa cup semi finals are now there (I’m against this, I think at least one England game a season should be in the north and having semi's at Wembley devalues the final).


The point of a new 75.000 seater for Liverpool is to satisfy the demand in tickets for Liverpool games better. It has nothing to do with England internationals or cup games.

Beside that I strongly disagree with you concerning Wembley hosting FA cup semifinals. Wembley is the only really neutral venue in England. It's the biggest football ground and has the best transport links.
The FA should have chosen Wembley long before. If they hadn't played these extremely well attended games in unsuitable grounds in the north there would still be terraces in English football grounds.
I'm glad that the farce of playing the semifinals in Villa Park and Old Trafford is finally over. What an utter nut is always was to play an all London semifinal in Lancashire.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

flierfy said:


> The point of a new 75.000 seater for Liverpool is to satisfy the demand in tickets for Liverpool games better. It has nothing to do with England internationals or cup games.
> 
> Beside that I strongly disagree with you concerning Wembley hosting FA cup semifinals. Wembley is the only really neutral venue in England. It's the biggest football ground and has the best transport links.
> The FA should have chosen Wembley long before. If they hadn't played these extremely well attended games in unsuitable grounds in the north there would still be terraces in English football grounds.
> I'm glad that the farce of playing the semifinals in Villa Park and Old Trafford is finally over. What an utter nut is always was to play an all London semifinal in Lancashire.



but liverpool regularly don't fill their ground though, always 2000-3000 below guidline capacity, except for the big games.

Although i agree they would get 70,000 every week, it's the season ticket factor. If clubs didn't make most tickets at games all/season ticket. Then you'd get crazy fluctuations in attendance like there used to be!


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

what about Cardiff?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

bigbossman said:


> but liverpool regularly don't fill their ground though, always 2000-3000 below guidline capacity, except for the big games.
> 
> Although i agree they would get 70,000 every week, it's the season ticket factor. If clubs didn't make most tickets at games all/season ticket. Then you'd get crazy fluctuations in attendance like there used to be!


and if tickets'd be cheaper, i guess.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

> EFA’s Elite Football Stadia - Part 1.
> After a severe bout of curiosity resulting in far too much time perusing the internets, we finally came upon a conclusive list of Europe’s Elite football stadiums - UEFA’s codeword for the ability to hold a Champions League final. We contacted Bill of Bill’s Sports Maps to have him make one of his infamous maps for UEFA’s Elites and it’s, as Michel Platini would say, fantastique.
> 
> Back in the day - and by ‘day’ we mean pre-2006 - winning 5 star credentials was simple. It was nearly all about capacity, and the stadium only needed to hold 50,000 - along with minor accommodations - for a host be considered among the elite. But soon after Platini entered the fray, both the regulations and name of those stadiums changed, transitioning from 5 Star to Elite and adding a slew of rules which numb the mind. Such as…did you know the illumination of the stadiums floodlights must shine at more than 1400 lux onto the pitch? Exactly.
> ...


http://www.theoffside.com/tournaments/champions-league/uefas-elite-football-stadia-part-1.html


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

What does Stadio Communale di Torino in that List, this stadium is a joke ???????

They also forgot LTU/ESPRIT Arena of Düsseldorf, with its rectractable roof ???


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> What does Stadio Communale di Torino in that List, this stadium is a joke ???????
> 
> They also forgot LTU/ESPRIT Arena of Düsseldorf, with its rectractable roof ???


Signal Iduna Park?? Şükrü Saracoğlu Stadium??


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Maybe they have to apply for the CL final?

But this elite has got more requirements than the star system


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

After reading every single comment on this thread everyone is barking up the wrong tree.
It is a completely pointless argument, it is totally irrelevant where the champions league final is held provided it is in a European country that takes part in champs league and that the stadium meets all safety and press requirements, thus only lechtenstein would be excluded. This never ending whining from thread posters about 10000 seats here and there or athletics track or not or whining like babies because its not actually held in england spain italy and germany everytime.

If i have to explain to you all why this is then i would surely be insulting all your intelligence right?

You are all beginning to sound worse than fifa and that is really saying something.


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

Who cares for Super Bowl?
American Football is waste, Super Bowl therefore too.


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

UEFA Champions League Final 2013, Kiev Olympic stadium


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

ohh very nice


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ Yup, but the stadium is currently under reconstruction. It will be completed by the end of 2010. Here's a link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505872


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some photos of how the stadium currently looks like:


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

massp88 said:


> That is not true about the Super Bowl. Ford Field in Detroit hosted a couple of years back and they don't even hold 65,000. Reliant Stadium in Houston hosted a few years back and they did not top 71,000.


ford field was expanded to 70 000 something during the superbowl .... the same with phoenix stadium i think it holds 60 000 something regulary but it was expanded to 70 000 something during the superbowl


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

NMAISTER007 said:


> UEFA Champions League Final 2013, Kiev Olympic stadium



if they make the track blue ( or some other elegant colour that looks good on TV maybe black track ?  ) , i like it 

if they make the track the colour on the picture , i hate it


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

i normally hate it when tracked stadiums get finals, like in the 2006 world cup final i was pretty pissed when alianz didnt get the final ... but then when i saw the final i realized the olympiastadium looked reaaly elegant and epic on TV .. and since i will probably never see a champions league final on place , i dont mind the crowd bieing a bit away from the field as long as it loocks good on tv 

so stadiums with a torn / old look with brown tracks and wierd seating = no no 

stadiums that look like the stade de france or like this .. : 










... fine with me !!!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

NMAISTER007 said:


> UEFA Champions League Final 2013, Kiev Olympic stadium


Where is the pitch? I almost can't see it... hno:

Looks like a fine stadium but not for football IMO.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

ØlandDK said:


> Looks like a fine stadium but not for football IMO.


True. Seems UEFA is getting used to organize CL finals on stadiums with athletic tracks.. 2005, 06, 07, 08, 09 - all the same.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ 2010 bernabeu, 2011 Wembley, 2012 Allianz arena...

2013 final hasn't been announced yet i swear...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

2013.. Paris... again !!!! :banana:


Edit:
Ok : Tell me how many stadiums over 80K (and without a running track) ... can host the CL final ??????? ? ?? Wembley... Bernabeu... Camp Nou... .Twickenham (rugby stadium)....San Siro.......Croke Park (Gaelic Stadium).......and..........Stade de France !!!


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe that minimum cap. for hosting CL final is 70k which gives few more: Westfallenstadion, Millenium, Old Trafford, and maybe Allianz which is 69,9.

IMO the minimal cap. should be 50k like it used to be in the past. Today very few cities can host CL final. I mean, what's the difference if the game is being enjoyed live by 20k or 30k fans of each team while there are probably hundreds of thousands of other fans enjoying it on TV. That also gives more 'smaller hosts' possibility to promote. What do you think?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Paris should wait some years 

Westfalen is a 66k seater


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

bigbossman said:


> ^^ 2010 bernabeu, 2011 Wembley, 2012 Allianz arena...
> 
> 2013 final hasn't been announced yet i swear...


Why the Allianz Arena??? Aren't champions league finals supposed to be held in the capital city? Munich is not the capital of Germany hno: If it would be held in Berlin then it would make more sense.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> Westfalen is a 66k seater


Yes but in case of hosting final it's possible to add 15k seats on sUdtribune.

*NMAISTER007* - lol.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Its 66k including a Südtribüne with seats 

Why captial? Its just about the city and the venue/stadium.

2005 Istanbul
2004 Gelsenkirchen
2003 Manchester
2002 Glasgow Edinburgh
2001 Milan
1999 Barcelona
etc


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

NMAISTER007 said:


> Why the Allianz Arena??? Aren't champions league finals supposed to be held in the capital city? Munich is not the capital of Germany hno: If it would be held in Berlin then it would make more sense.


What does being a capital city have to do with anything. As long as the stadium is of a high quality and is a decent size and the city has good accomodation, good transport links and good policing then why shouldn't it host. 

I would quite like to see 2013 go to Lisboln, Estadio Da Luz is a very good stadium OK it's a bit below 70,000 but it's still a good size at 65,647 and there hasn't been a Champions League final in Portugal so I say spread the final out and give it somewhere new. I would put the UEFA Cup of that year in Donetsk. 
After that I think we should wait and see what happens with stadium at Liverpool, Valencia, Ajax, Zenit St. Petersburg etc.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ I agree about Lisbon, but estadio da Luz, I mean: ESTADIO SPORT LISBOA E BENFICA, is a bit too small !

I can make an exception for Lisbon which deserves it, but IMO the CL final should be hosted by the biggest stadiums of the continent : over 80K (with or whithout their "useless" running tracks) !!

Platini is righ about that (for once) !! The new rule about 70K or more (which is not official) is a good thing !

And about an Europa League final, hosted in Donetsk ???? I think that city hasn't got enough infrastructures for being a good venue !!!
There is so many better places: Dublin, Stokholm, Porto, Vienna, Warsaw, Bruxelles, Rotterdam, Amsterdam, Bari, Basel, Lyon, Newcastle, Hamburg, Lille, Düsseldorf, St Petersbourg, Edinburgh, Cardiff, Berne, Stuttgart, Torino etc etc etc


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

80,000 + would be too much.
We would have just: 
Nou Camp
Wembley
"expanded" Old Trafford
Croke Park


Stade de France, San Siro and Bernabeu are just about 80k. With more Businessseats and other modernisation the capacity will sink


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

berkshire royal said:


> What does being a capital city have to do with anything. As long as the stadium is of a high quality and is a decent size and the city has good accomodation, good transport links and good policing then why shouldn't it host.
> 
> I would quite like to see 2013 go to Lisboln, Estadio Da Luz is a very good stadium OK it's a bit below 70,000 but it's still a good size at 65,647 and there hasn't been a Champions League final in Portugal so I say spread the final out and give it somewhere new. I would put the UEFA Cup of that year in Donetsk.
> After that I think we should wait and see what happens with stadium at Liverpool, Valencia, Ajax, Zenit St. Petersburg etc.


Yes I do agree that Donetsk should host the UEFA Europa league in 2013, but Donetsk does have infrastructure problems. And if Donetsk do not improve their infrastructure then they might not host some Euro 2012 matches


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Holding it in a capital city is not necessary, a city/urban area with at least 750,000 people is imho. The problem is Eastern European cities are very expensive/hard to get to.. 

In an idealish world UEFA would build a 150,000 capacity stadium in Luxembourg or Bruseels which would hold all finals, but that ain't gonna happen!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> 80,000 + would be too much.
> We would have just:
> Nou Camp
> Wembley
> ...



 Stade de France : 81,338 seats !!! OK: rugby or gross capacity, but.... :banana: (with its 10,000 business seats and its 172 suites, wich is not so bad)

And you forgot : Luzhniki, Twickenham and Istanbul (Atatürk)  !

Croke Park all-seater cap. is less than 80K.. I think  !


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^Ataturk was remodeled below 80k, Serkan can help you with that.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

That's why the ... but, indeed, I didn't know Atatürk was remodeled  !


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Almost every time that a big athletic stadium is renovated/upgraded for whatever reason, the capacity is reduced. Of course there are exceptions.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> In an idealish world UEFA would build a 150,000 capacity stadium in Luxembourg or Bruseels which would hold all finals, but that ain't gonna happen!


:lol: NO !! a 200,000 all-seater in MONACO (on an artificial island, of course) :lol:


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

The final last year was horrible. Because of the slippery bad quality pitch, John Terry slipped and missed the penalty. Man I really wanted Chelsea to win!!!!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

ReiAyanami said:


> Almost every time that a big athletic stadium is renovated/upgraded for whatever reason, the capacity is reduced. Of course there are exceptions.


That's because of the seats (Like in Rome 72k now ), that's also because of new business seats or suites.. etc

But this is about old stadiums, not new ones (like Atatürk :?)


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Sponsor said:


> I believe that minimum cap. for hosting CL final is 70k which gives few more: Westfallenstadion, Millenium, Old Trafford, and maybe Allianz which is 69,9.


The all seater cap. of Westfalenstadion is 63k and not +70k!


----------



## poxuy (Apr 27, 2008)

NMAISTER007 said:


> The final last year was horrible. Because of the slippery bad quality pitch, John Terry slipped and missed the penalty. Man I really wanted Chelsea to win!!!!


Again? When will you calm down, kid? Maybe you didn't notice but there was rainy. And (oh, no!) other players shooted normally without problems. And I will surprise you and calm you:
UEFA even made a video about perfect organisation of the Moscow Final - to teach other cities how is it necessary to organise Champions League Finals. I prefer to beleive UEFA than Ukrainian jealous kid.
Also Moscow Champions League Final was not only a one match. It were 3 days of Football holiday with new vision of organisation. Just look at the "Champions Festival" on Red Square. I remember how I watched the film inside it about history of Champions League.


































But I know FACTS mean NOTHING for jealous kid.



NMAISTER007 said:


> Aren't champions league finals supposed to be held in the capital city?


wha-wha-whaaaat? LOL Stop trolling, NMAISTER007.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Its a Sports event.. not failed popstars PR stunt which is disrupted by a bit of sports..
> 
> Thankfully CL is free of that... for now.


Black Eyed Peas failed pop stars?

Seriously?

:lol:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

it's not about BEP but the way americans know to organize event like that. No equivalent in Europe .

After all Europe focuses only on match which opposes teams ok 

But if only Europe would want to organize CL final like a big show, they can't because they don't know how to do it like americans.

Americans are the BEST in this field :cheers:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Its not about the ability to organize something like that.. its about willingness. 

Such events are simply not part of our football culture and at best they'd be ridiculed.


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

JimB said:


> Have you been to a Super Bowl or a Champions League final?
> 
> American Football fans rarely chant and sing in the way that Football (soccer) fans do. But they still make a hell of a noise, hollering and whooping.
> 
> Can't we just agree that the atmosphere at both events is fantastic but different in character?


I have been lucky enough to attend 3 Super Bowls, 2 of which were in a dome and the other was outdoors. The atmosphere was only decent compared to other games. The domes were obviously better given the roof. I am not saying it was terrible, but for a Championship game it could have been better. The NFL gives such a small number of tickets to the 2 teams that are actually playing which means that on average, most fans attending the game do not have a rooting interest.

Compare that the CL Final this year where Wembley will have a capacity of 86,000 of which 50,000 fans will be split between United and Barca.

I have not been able to make it to a CL Final, but have attended various Derby matches (the closet thing to a CL final in terms of number of away fans and intensity) and the atmosphere during those matches is amazing.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

I attended the 2004 CL-Final, it was a thrilling athmosphere, it started with a short pre game show, the CL-anthem gave me goosebumps.
I didn't miss a giant pop star show in the break!












I'm sure Wembley will do a great job, it is the best stage for the fight of the best football teams in the world! 


btw, who's not getting goosebumps?


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

As a football fan I know how important an home match is but there´s nothing more exciting (here proving the point of the last posts) than a stadium filled almost equally with supporters of the two teams. Never been in one of these gigantic matches but it must be one cracking atmosphere!


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

massp88 said:


> Compare that the CL Final this year where Wembley will have a capacity of 86,000 of which 50,000 fans will be split between United and Barca.


 Actually the could have done much better, and there would probably be around 40.000 fans of Barca+United. As much as I heard 24.000 are given to the clubs, the club gives away 85% to the fans and the rest for staff, friends and sponsors.
UEFA give away a lot of tickets to their own sponsors and I dunno what other places. The tickets sold by them on the web are given in March when you don't even know your rival in the QF's! And also helps people to resell them on the black market.
IMO, it's not enough for the fans of the clubs, why do you need so many neutral supporters? I don't know if they sell tickets non-online to the locals, but they would be entitled to some rather than a fan buying in March because he supports Chelsea but they get knocked out by Barca seconds before they are getting ready to book themselves the flight .


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

PaulFCB said:


> IMO, it's not enough for the fans of the clubs, why do you need so many neutral supporters? I don't know if they sell tickets non-online to the locals, but they would be entitled to some rather than a fan buying in March because he supports Chelsea but they get knocked out by Barca seconds before they are getting ready to book themselves the flight .


I would actually think the vast majority of neutrals that buy tickets go to the game. Rather like pre-draw world cup tickets, they are intented for people who don't care who is playing. Black market tickets are far more likely to come from sponsors etc. I see now reason at all why so many are given away. Yes, sponsors pay a lot of money, but they are doing so to get advertising splashed about, not to buy tickets for the game.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

The only thing a Champions League final needs is the CL Anthem. Other than that, Alexferi's ideas would be disastrous.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

MS20 said:


> The only thing a Champions League final needs is the CL Anthem.


Absolutely, especially when it's an elegant version of this anthem... 


Ils sont les meilleurs .... loro sono tutti campioni... (by Andrea Bocelli) 
*Roma MMIX*






These are the champions .... grandes campeones...
*Madrid 2010*






Can't wait to see the Wembley version ! :cheers:


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Rev Stickleback said:


> There's no doubt people did buy them to sell on, but the laws in the UK are quite strict and touting is illegal. Sites like eBay are banned from selling tickets to UK games, for example.


 You could be from Australia, US, France or Romania with those tickets and sell them to people from New Zealand, Mexico, Germany and Italy, for example. 
And if your from the UK, I highly doubt anybody will catch the sellers :lol:.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

This paris 2006 was good :cheers:


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Axelferis said:


> This paris 2006 was good :cheers:


 It was the 50th Anniversary of the ECC.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

PaulFCB said:


> It was the 50th Anniversary of the ECC.


What is "ECC" ??? :dunno:


I guess you meant: La _*Coupe des Clubs Champions Européens*_ (just like trophy itself says...) :|


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^_European Champions Cup_.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Yeah... thanks ... aka: *Coupe des Clubs Champions Européens*...

:angel:



Edit (because apparently I wasn't clear enough ):


----------



## Alan Partridge (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmm... it must just be me who thought Paris' effort was pretty poor. Even more so when you consider it was the 50th anniversary.

I wonder if the 2012 lot will have had anything to do with the planning of London's with the Olympics around the corner and what not?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

You only have 8 posts, but the strapline below your username is one of the best I've seen!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Alan Partridge said:


> Hmm... it must just be me who thought Paris' effort was pretty poor. Even more so when you consider it was the 50th anniversary.
> 
> I wonder if the 2012 lot will have had anything to do with the planning of London's with the Olympics around the corner and what not?


Paris 2006 was great! And the next final in Paris will be great too!!


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Can't really say I care about what happens in the presentation, it's rather the game. A few light shows and eventually a moment like in Rome with Andrea Bocelli are very nice.
I wonder who will host in 2013 and 2014, stadiums with ~70.000 capacity though some a bit smaller like Allianz can do. Seeing the last hosts, I think one like Da Luz might have a good chance if it runs for one.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

PaulFCB said:


> I think one like Da Luz might have a good chance if it runs for one.


Indeed, and Kiev too IMO, especially Kiev (if they are candidate) because the stadium will be brand new, big enough, and Eastern europe has never hosted the CL final, except Moscow and Istanbul.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

we all know which cites every time:

"traditionnal"

-Paris st denis
-London
-Berlin
-Allianz
-Athens
-Roma
-Milan
-Barcelona
-Madrid

the"new contenders"
-Kyv
-Moscow
-istanbul

i mean by new contender cities that host a final in the past rarely but can pretend to organize again


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Berlin never hosted it ! 
It will be a great host and the Olympiastadion is really nice, but Germany recently hosted the final (+2012) and also the Europa League final.. So IMO Berlin has to wait.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> Indeed, and Kiev too IMO, especially Kiev (if they are candidate) because the stadium will be brand new, big enough, and Eastern europe has never hosted the CL final, except Moscow and Istanbul.


with the need of a 70k stadium wich nation in EE can deliver a cl final except moscow ,istanbul and now kyev? most nation can't even host an europlaleaguefinal (belarus,albania,macedonia,bulgaria,baltic contries, croatia ,serbia,hungary and so on...

btw can basel host EL final ?



Axelferis said:


> we all know which cites every time:
> 
> "traditionnal"
> 
> ...


manchester , but why not cardiff ?


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

oh for uefa finals? i believed it was Champions league final stadiums thread!! :lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

u can also talk about EL final stadiums


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Champions League final ( strictly +70.000 ):

Spain - Barcelona - Nou Camp
England - London - Wembley
Russia - Moscow - Luzhniki ( Athletics Track )
France - Saint Denis - Stade de France ( partial AT )
Spain - Madrid - Santiago Bernabeu
Italy - Milan - Giuseppe Meazza 
England - Manchester - Old Trafford
Turkey - Istanbul - Ataturk ( AT )
Wales - Cardiff - Millennium Stadium
Germany - Berlin - Olympiastadion ( AT )
Italy - Rome - Stadio Olimpico ( AT )
Greece - Athens - Spiros Louis ( AT )

Close to 70.000:
Germany - Munich - Olympiastadion ( AT ) - 69.000
Germany - Munich - Allianz Arena - 66.000
Germany - Dortmund - Westfalenstadion 67.700 ( all-seater )
Portugal - Lisbon - Estádio da Luz - 65.647 

Also there are Murrayfield in Edinburgh, Croke Park in Dublin that aren't for Football but could host .
In the future Kiev and Nou Mestalla could also host.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

PaulFCB said:


> In the future Kiev and Nou Mestalla could also host.


+ Marseille, France (67K)


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

PaulFCB said:


> In the future Nou Mestalla could also host.


:lol:


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

Axelferis said:


> :lol:


It looks like you have something against Nou Mestalla...


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

He has something against everything that isn't Lille.. 

Its getting quite annoying..


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

It amazes me that countries like Poland and Romania are building national stadiums which hold under 60k people. Considering they're only going to be used a few times a year (as they want be holding regular club games) surely you'll want to maximise revenue by making it larger? The ability to hold a CL final is a nice bonus too.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Nou mestalla has one of the best design in Europe :cheers:

But how people could forget the actual situation for this stadium? :nuts:

No one can say if it will restart one day...


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

kerouac1848 said:


> It amazes me that countries like Poland and Romania are building national stadiums which hold under 60k people. Considering they're only going to be used a few times a year (as they want be holding regular club games) surely you'll want to maximise revenue by making it larger? The ability to hold a CL final is a nice bonus too.


HAVING A 70K STADIUM AND AN AUDIENCE OF 20K PEOPLE IS POINTLESS, 55K IN ROMANIA IS A GOOD NUMBER.


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

You can't get 70k for a cup final or a few qualifying matches a season for the national side? Wow.


----------



## Bartek Suchy (May 17, 2009)

Don't you think that building 70k+ stadium for CL final that could be hosted once a f.e 10 years is overspending money? Polish National Stadium has 58k and the only event it can't host is CL final. Adding 12k only for that one match isn't a good idea. Poland is not Germany or England. I think that more people would come to concerts than National Team (tickets are really expensive and level of the games is very low). That would be nice to have CL final match but it is easier to operate and earn money on 58k than 70-80k.


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

I obviously wasn't arguing that they should build it just because of the CL final; I said that would be a bonus.

Poland may not be Germany, but it isn't a tiny dirt poor nation either, and is already spending half-a-billion euros on the national stadium. Some much smaller countries in Europe have a larger national - or defacto national - ground (e.g. Greece, Wales). Your point about concerts is what I mean, a chance to maximise revenue. It doesn't always have to be full: Ireland's football side didn't always fill out Croke Park, but plenty of games got over 70k or a bit under at around 67k. Rugby matches were normally 75k affairs though. Considering Landsdowe Road held 35k, this showed demand was, sometimes, there.

This is just a general gripe I have, it's nothing personal against Poland or anything. Too many new grounds are built too small, no doubt so the owners can charge higher ticket prices.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

It does beg the question about design, though: Are some of these venues being built with little attention paid to future expansion? In the States several stadiums have been designed with temporary expansions accounted for, typically in the order of 5-10k seats. I'm surprised such ideas haven't been employed more often in Europe as that at least leaves open the possibility of grater capacity for special events. 

On the flip side, places like Poland and the Ukraine are perhaps far enough away economically from needing such size structures that by the time those are required more often they'll also have the means to afford the expansion.

It is a shame that we can't find more large, high calibre structures in eastern Europe at the moment. Someday.


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

GunnerJacket said:


> It does beg the question about design, though: Are some of these venues being built with little attention paid to future expansion? In the States several stadiums have been designed with temporary expansions accounted for, typically in the order of 5-10k seats. I'm surprised such ideas haven't been employed more often in Europe as that at least leaves open the possibility of grater capacity for special events.
> 
> On the flip side, places like Poland and the Ukraine are perhaps far enough away economically from needing such size structures that by the time those are required more often they'll also have the means to afford the expansion.
> 
> It is a shame that we can't find more large, high calibre structures in eastern Europe at the moment. Someday.


Eastern Europe has some fine stadiums, they just aren't as large, on average, as those in Western Europe. I think the Donbass Arena is one of the finest in Europe, but due to it's capacity, will never get to host a UEFA Champions League Final. At least Moscow, Athens, Istanbul and St. Petersburg (once their new stadium is built) will be able to host.


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> Indeed, and Kiev too IMO, especially Kiev (if they are candidate) because the stadium will be brand new, big enough, and Eastern europe has never hosted the CL final, except Moscow and Istanbul.


Don't forget Athens hosted back in 2007.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

nobody mentioned st petersburg arena 69.500


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

kerouac1848 said:


> You can't get 70k for a cup final or a few qualifying matches a season for the national side? Wow.


 70k on a stadium in Romania? Last time they filled the old national stadium ( ~60k ) they better shouldn't have done it because Romania was thrashed by Denmark ( or better said, it thrashed itself ) :lol:.
I totally doubt that in these conditions, a match in Romania will fill up a 70k stadium
I rather thing they would fill Bernabeu or San Siro/Olimpico if Romania or a club plays there, I wouldn't be surprised at a Real Madrid-a team from Bucharest, most of the stadium will be with the away team :lol:.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

massp88 said:


> Don't forget Athens hosted back in 2007.


I didn't forget it, but for some reason, to me Greece is not an EE country..don't know why :dunno:

But indeed I forgot, again, the new Zenit Stadium in St-Pet. :wallbash:



Anyway, here are the lists I posted last year in this thread (exhaustive lists I think; I updated them in the quote ) :

*60K+ (net UEFA capacities)*


parcdesprinces said:


> Wembley
> Old Trafford
> Twickenham
> London Olympic
> ...



*70K+ (net UEFA capacities)*


parcdesprinces said:


> Wembley
> Old Trafford
> Twickenham
> London Olympic
> ...


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

interesting to see TTArena from istanbul host europaleague final so all 3 stadia hosted european finals would this bee a record ? a city hosting the finals in 3 different stadiums ?


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

There are many European stadiums that can host Europa League finals, I doubt Istanbul will get the chance soon. 
I would like for 2013 & 2014: Da Luz Lisbon, Millennium Stadium for CL ; Prater and Warsaw for EL.



parcdesprinces said:


> I didn't forget it, but for some reason, to me Greece is not an EE country..don't know why :dunno:
> 
> But indeed I forgot, again, the new Zenit Stadium in St-Pet. :wallbash:
> 
> ...


Yeah, Greece may be considered non EE because it wasn't part of the horrible communist block, after, all, that's what EE is identified with, technically, Romania is still Central Europe while Moldova ( Ex USRR ) is only considered because it was once part of Romania though it's on the Eastern end of Romania. From different angles, we are Western in language and history, eastern in religion and very recent times ( post WW2 ). While Greece is historically a founding father of Western Europe, never was in the communist block recently but in the same time it's Eastern as for Religion.

PS: Celtic Park for 60k?


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

(Bad post)


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Was already decided where 2012 CL final will be hosted? Europa League is in Bucharest right?

Would like to see EL final in Portugal in 2013. Luz or Dragão (despite being just 50k capacity) would look great. Alvalade already got Uefa final in 2005.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

cornelinho said:


> interesting to see TTArena from istanbul host europaleague final so all 3 stadia hosted european finals would this bee a record ? a city hosting the finals in 3 different stadiums ?


Paris _almost_ did it (and even better) :| ! 


*1956:* Champions League Final, Parc des Princes, 45K (host stadium for the 1960 & 1984 UEFA Euro Finals)
*1969:* Champions League Quarter-Final replay (Ajax-Benfica), Stade Olympique Yves du Manoir de Colombes, 68K (host stadium for the 1924 Olympics + the 1938 FIFA WC Final)
*1975:* Champions League Final, Parc des Princes, 50K
*1978:* Cup Winners' Cup Final, Parc des Princes
*1981:* Champions League Final, Parc des Princes
*1995:* Cup Winners' Cup Final, Parc des Princes
*1998:* Europa League Final, Parc des Princes (first one-match Final in UEFA Cup/EL history)
*2000:* Champions League Final, Stade de France, 81K (host stadium for the 1998 FIFA WC Final + the 2003 IAAF WC in athletics + the 2007 IRB WC Final + the 2016 UEFA Euro Final)
*2006:* Champions League Final, Stade de France

:bowtie: :bowtie:


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Andre_idol said:


> Was already decided where 2012 CL final will be hosted? Europa League is in Bucharest right?
> 
> Would like to see EL final in Portugal in 2013. Luz or Dragão (despite being just 50k capacity) would look great. Alvalade already got Uefa final in 2005.


 Yes, 2011 and 2012 were decided at the same time. 
2012 CL Final in Munich on Allianz Arena and Europa League in Bucharest.
Same will happen for 2013 and 2014.
I think you're a bit pessimistic about Portugal, Da Luz is 65k, just 1k under Allianz Arena for example, big enough to host a CL final while Dragao is just enough for Europa League ( 50k ) while Alvalade has minor chances, cause as you said, already hosted in 2005, when the rules were a bit different, 50k for Champions League and 35k for Europa League were enough though, with Philips hosting one at 35k.
Stadiums are chosen each 2 years with the Champions League probably first, cause for example Wembley and Allianz won for the CL, stadiums such as Emirates or Auf Schalke were candidates for the EL, but lost to Dublin and Bucharest with no chances since the CL stadiums were from London and Germany.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

cornelinho said:


> interesting to see TTArena from istanbul host europaleague final so all 3 stadia hosted european finals would this bee a record ? a city hosting the finals in 3 different stadiums ?


There have been European cup finals at Wembley, Highbury and White Hart Lane.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

When did Highbury and White Hart lane host European Cup finals?
White Lane maybe hosted UEFA Cup finals as hosts when finals were 2 legged but I can't see that counting as the same thing.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

IMO Warsaw will get EL 2013 or 2014 and Kiev CL final 2013 or 2014.

And its really time for Porto (EL) and da Luz (CL)


----------



## Djakza (Aug 15, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> and Eastern europe has never hosted the CL final, except Moscow and Istanbul.


I don't know if "pre-Champions League"(Champions Cup) counts,but the 1972/73 final was in Belgrade,Serbia on Marakana: http://en.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/history/season=1972/index.html


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> IMO Warsaw will get EL 2013 or 2014 and Kiev CL final 2013 or 2014.
> 
> And its really time for Porto (EL) and da Luz (CL)


 After hosting an Euro final isn't it a bit fast to get a CL for Kiev? Warsaw yes for EL just like Alvalade in 2005.
And I doubt Da Luz and Dragao will get a final in the same run, just like Emirates and Auf Schalke didn't because Wembley and Allianz got the CL first as the CL stadiums are chosen before, I believe.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Isn´t Celtic Park missing on that 60.000+ list.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

bongo-anders said:


> Isn´t Celtic Park missing on that 60.000+ list.


So is the Emirates.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

bongo-anders said:


> Isn´t Celtic Park missing on that 60.000+ list.


i knew that celtic park wasn't a elite stadium ditto croke park in 2007 not even olimpico from rome wasn't considered an elite stadium


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Pennypacker said:


> So is the Emirates.


As far as I know Emirates net UEFA capacity is below 60K, and about Celtic Park I've always heard that it didn't meet many of UEFA standards for hosting a final. :dunno:


----------



## R.K.Teck (Oct 1, 2010)

Only 2 Scottish stadiums have hosted UEFA finals. 

1 has hosted numerous Champions League/European Cups as well as UEFA Cups.
1 has hosted a single UEFA Cup Final.

Name them.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

parcdesprinces said:


> As far as I know Emirates net UEFA capacity is below 60K


By what, a hundred seats?

I'm sure the Emirates could host a CL final.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^I didn´t say otherwise. I said it because nowadays is tough for a huge amount of stadiums to be eligible to host a Champions and/or Europa League final. So rotate Super Cup through not that big stadiums (>30k) is a nice option because it looks like, at least, Champions League will be played in just a few stadiums in the years to come. 

By the way will the 2012 Super Cup be played in Monaco or is it already in another stadium?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Andre_idol said:


> By the way will the 2012 Super Cup be played in Monaco or is it already in another stadium?


Well, I'm not sure but I think it was planned that Monaco hosts it untll 2012 included.

Oh, and about the non-rotation of that final until now, it's because before it was a two-legged final (and a not particularly popular competition BTW), and when the UEFA decided to promote the Super Cup and to change the format into a one-off game, they gave it to Monaco because it was a prestigious place, with a big enough stadium for this not very popular match (firstly for a couple of years, then until 2008 and then until 2012).


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

This is really unusual, I didn't know about UEFA trying to go for another stadium, is it only for one year and each year there will be a chosen stadium?
They plan to choose small stadiums that can't host Europa League for this? It's nice in a way but I would prefer it would be played in Monaco, I mean it's a special place and we all got used to it. I hope Platini will drop dead, I'm tired of his surprises.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Monaco will stay the host of super league final

just because those lazy corrupted uefa members don't want to change their luxury rooms they could have every year with all the prostitutes they can pay.


----------



## yyyves (Jan 15, 2003)

> just because those lazy corrupted uefa members don't want to change their luxury rooms they could have every year with all the prostitutes they can pay.


jealous ?


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

so now any 20k stadium can bid for the supercup or is eden the resident stadium for the next years ?


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^hhmm don´t think they will host Super Cup in Czech Republic every year...


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

PaulFCB said:


> @MeerkatCity: Hampden recently hosted in 2002 and 2007 European Cup finals, that doesn't mean Ibrox and Celtic Park won't get a chance to if the clubs want, I don't think Celtic and Rangers would say no to hosting at least a EL final, seeing they're too small for CL now, unless they both love Hampden so much to always give up their bids for it.....


I don't follow the situation in Scotland too much, but the order of matters about bidding is that the national FA decides which stadium bids. And if the FA owns/operates/profits from a stadium - like it works in England - it's actually not too much of a surprise that the stadiums promising most money for the FA are chosen. It's doubtful Celtic/Rangers would be so keen in giving much of the profits to the FA, or isn't it?

Btw - since I haven't seen any metnion here, a quick news: Poland will bid for a Europa League final somwhere around 2014-2016, officially announced. Preferred stadium not selected yet, but Gdansk being mentioned by the head of FA as most likely at this point, because Chorzow and Poznan lost their bids easily.

Also - I've scrolled around the thread, but found no sign of the document that would mention the 50k+ and 60k+ rules, has anyone got the pdf? Cannot locate it at UEFA's website as well...


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

yyyves said:


> jealous ?


of what?


----------



## AshVentini (Dec 1, 2010)

roflmao said:


> Nope actually minimum is somewhere in the region of 70,000.


Really... Maybe they increased it in recent years, but I'm not sure you are right. I remember 1997-98 final in Amsterdam Arena. 55k capacity.


----------



## Andrju_juvee (Jun 15, 2011)

AshVentini said:


> Really... Maybe they increased it in recent years, but I'm not sure you are right. I remember 1997-98 final in Amsterdam Arena. 55k capacity.


 i am sure the limit is 50k + , becouse the new polish national stadium will be candidat to host final for 2014-2016 and the national will have 55k seats


----------



## AshVentini (Dec 1, 2010)

Andrju_juvee said:


> i am sure the limit is 50k + , becouse the new polish national stadium will be candidat to host final for 2014-2016 and the national will have 55k seats


i think roflmao is wrong. It's not 70K minimum... I think it's 50K minimum.


----------



## Andrju_juvee (Jun 15, 2011)

AshVentini said:


> i think roflmao is wrong. It's not 70K minimum... I think it's 50K minimum.


 yes  
for europe legue - 40 k , so juve can host a uefa legue final in future but it always takes a few years :bash: . what about the stars around the stadium it will 50 stars and they will be iluminated ??


----------



## juvemikey (Jul 4, 2011)

AshVentini said:


> Really... Maybe they increased it in recent years, but I'm not sure you are right. I remember 1997-98 final in Amsterdam Arena. 55k capacity.


I'll go with Ashventini on this one. I'm not sure that 70,000 is right. When we played Milan in C.L final i don't think that Old Trafford had been expanded to it's current cappacity of 75,000. Also whwn Zizu scored for Real in Glasgow some years ago neither of Glasgow's stadiums held anywhere near 75,000,


Forza Juve.:cheers:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

-> 50000 seats for an European League Final
-> 60000 seats (UEFA prefers 70k) for champions league final


----------



## roflmao (Jul 31, 2011)

Andrju_juvee said:


> yes





Andrju_juvee said:


> for europe legue - 40 k , so juve can host a uefa legue final in future but it always takes a few years :bash: . what about the stars around the stadium it will 50 stars and they will be iluminated ??



40k is the minimum for the Europa League final. 
Who cares about that.

It's the Champions League that matters.
2013: Wembley Stadium. (Capacity 90,000)***
2012: Allianz Arena. (Capacity 69,901)
2011: Wembley Stadium. (Capacity 90,000)
2010: Santiago Bernabéu. (Capacity 80,354)
2009: Stadio Olimpico, Roma. (Capacity 72,698)
2008: Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow. (Capacity 78,360)
2007: Olympic Stadium, Athens. (Capacity 69,618)
2006: Stade de France. (Capacity 81,338)
2005: Atatürk Olympic Stadium, Istanbul. (Capacity 76,092)


So you can see, Platini's plan was to have the finals of the Champions League matches in stadiums with no less than 60,000-70,000 capacity. In fact, in 2007 he said that he wants to hold finals in arenas with at least 70,000 capacity, and that is for "security issues". These are his words, not mine.


So with Juventus' stadium, no matter how lovely it looks, even if it provides state of the art features, they can not hold a Champions League Final. Not until they expand. The best they can hope for is to be able to hold a Europa League Final.

P.S:
***: Wembley once again in such a small period, due to the celebration of the 150th year of existence of the Football Association.

P.P.S: I always do my research before posting anything


----------



## Andrju_juvee (Jun 15, 2011)

Axelferis said:


> -> 50000 seats for an European League Final
> -> 60000 seats (UEFA prefers 70k) for champions league final


:bash: no !! hno:

40 000 < - UL final
50 000 < - UCL final


----------



## Andrju_juvee (Jun 15, 2011)

roflmao said:


> 40k is the minimum for the Europa League final.
> Who cares about that.
> 
> It's the Champions League that matters.
> ...


 
So tell me why manager of PZPN in poland take National stadium of Poland to host a uefa champions legue in 2014-2020 ?? 55 k and it will be a most expenisve stadium in the world .


----------



## roflmao (Jul 31, 2011)

Andrju_juvee said:


> So tell me why manager of PZPN in poland take National stadium of Poland to host a uefa champions legue in 2014-2020 ?? 55 k and it will be a most expenisve stadium in the world .


The National Stadium of Warasaw Poland is being constructed for the Euro 2012, and it will have a capacity of 58,145. It will not even be used for the Euro 2012 Final, because it is deemed a bit small. For the final, the Olimpiysky National Sports Complex in Kiev will hold the Euro 2012 Final, because it has a capacity of 70,050.


----------



## PiotrG (Feb 4, 2008)

> It will not even be used for the Euro 2012 Final, because it is deemed a bit small.


Bullshit.
Final in Kiev is only political decision. For UEFA EURO final match stadium must have minimum 50 000 seats. Even Donetsk may host EURO Final Match.


----------



## roflmao (Jul 31, 2011)

PiotrG said:


> Bullshit.
> Final in Kiev is only political decision. For UEFA EURO final match stadium must have minimum 50 000 seats. Even Donetsk may host EURO Final Match.


I apologize if I insulted you.
That was not my intention at all.

But from my perspective, it's only logical that the biggest venue holds the final. 58k vs 70k. There's a 12,000 difference in capacity.
Besides, we all know FIFA and UEFA are money making organizations. Those extra 12,000 will provide more profit. So... logic.

And again, I point out to what Platini said in 2007, that he wants finals to be held in 70k+ stadiums.


----------



## PiotrG (Feb 4, 2008)

> But from my perspective, it's only logical that the biggest venue holds the final. 58k vs 70k. There's a 12,000 difference in capacity.
> Besides, we all know FIFA and UEFA are money making organizations. Those extra 12,000 will provide more profit. So... logic.


Of course, but UEFA don't decided places of opening and final matches. That was decision of Poland and Ukraine governments.


> And again, I point out to what Platini said in 2007, that he wants finals to be held in 70k+ stadiums.


If Poland and Ukraine hosts EURO 2012, and Quatar hosts FIFA WC 2022, and Wembley got UEFA Champions Leage final again in 2013, so UEFA Champions Leage Final at 58-60k stadium is to settle with UEFA. Its only issue of politics and money.
Our National Stadium in Warsaw oficialy may host UEFA Europe League final, and we should keep this event


----------



## Andrju_juvee (Jun 15, 2011)

the national stadium will be a most expenisve in europe , near 55 k a new technologi , mechanic roof the Kijew will have final becouse in ukraine born the idea to have euro with poland . the stadium in kijew will be renowation lilke olimpic in berlin in 2006 the best stadium in euro 2012 will be in warsaw

P.S PiotrG widze ze jestes z Polski , ostatnio duzo mowia o tym ze narodowy bedzie mial final ligi mistrzow a w gdanasku final ligi europy sam Lato o tym nawijal takze to pewne .


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Axelferis said:


> -> 50000 seats for an European League Final
> -> 60000 seats (UEFA prefers 70k) for champions league final





roflmao said:


> 40k is the minimum for the Europa League final.
> Who cares about that.
> 
> It's the Champions League that matters.
> ...



this isn't correct. there is no official minimum size for hosting stadium for any of the finals!
platini told it on french TV last month. 

of course they prefer bigger and will give it to bigger, but there is no such written official rule!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

ElvisBC said:


> this isn't correct. there is no official minimum size for hosting stadium for any of the finals!
> platini told it on french TV last month.
> 
> of course they prefer bigger and will give it to bigger, but there is no such written official rule!


then according to you a 25k could host the final?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Axelferis said:


> then according to you a 25k could host the final?


 according to platini, not me, any stadium with appropriate infrastructure may be chosen. of course it will not happen, and we will see more and more finals in >70k stadiums. 

my point was that there is no *official rule *for stadium capacity to host the big final!


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

25k stadiums in countries such as Czech Republic that don't have the possibility to host at least a EL Final might well be chosen for a UEFA Supercup so in any case, +50k will almost certainly be the minimum chosen for a EL Final and not exactly 70k, but a minimum of 65k for CL finals ( 60k + the empty free seats ).


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

PiotrG said:


> If Poland and Ukraine hosts EURO 2012, and Quatar hosts FIFA WC 2022, and Wembley got UEFA Champions Leage final again in 2013, so UEFA Champions Leage Final at 58-60k stadium is to settle with UEFA. Its only issue of politics and money.


That's exactly the point. It's all about money and politics. With a relatively modest capacity of the Narodowy Stadium the Polish FA need to have even better political arguments to beat the bids of bigger venues. Which makes it rather unlikely that they will succeed.


----------



## DarkDragon99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Since only Stade de France is big enough in France for the Champions League final, I really want either the new stadiums in Lille, Marseille, or Lyon to get the Europa League final. I'm mad that France never gets the Europa League final well now's the chance.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Marseille will probably be able to host a CL final with 67k.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Indeed ! 
(+ the hypothetical new National Rugby Stadium in Paris: 82K with a retractable roof and a movable pitch)

And maybe also the new Lyon stadium which will have around 62,000 seats.

------



DarkDragon99 said:


> I'm mad that France never gets the Europa League final well now's the chance.


The Parc des Princes hosted it in 1998 (the first edition with a one-off final)... and further in the past, Strasbourg hosted the Cup Winners' Cup final in 1988, Lyon in 1986, and the Parc des Princes in 1995 & 1978.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

parcdesprinces said:


> ......
> (+ the hypothetical new National Rugby Stadium in Paris: 82K with a retractable roof and a movable pitch).....


I would give next CL final to Twickenham :dizzy: They've never played footy there


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Indeed !
> (+ the hypothetical new National Rugby Stadium in Paris: 82K with a retractable roof and a movable pitch)
> 
> And maybe also the new Lyon stadium which will have around 62,000 seats.


 Hard to think Lyon will host CL finals with 62k especially if Marseille will most probably try bidding with 67k + a city that breaths football more than any other in France? ( correct me if I'm wrong though! ).
In the near future, there's going to be a few more ~70k stadiums like Valencia ( whenever they get the money ) or Saint-Pet. and time will probably bring other projects.
Platini didn't say strictly 70k minimum, but it has to be around that number of seats anyway since what is smaller can be used for Europa League and even smaller for the Supercup.
About the rugby stadium, those will probably not host football just like Twickenham or Murray Field and like Olympiastadion in Munchen that even though is OK for one will always fall to Allianz Arena now that it's been built.


----------



## DarkDragon99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Marseille never got the Champions League or UEFA Cup final even before Platini was around with his 70,000 mandate when they had 60,000 seats because they had no roof I guess ? They did get The European Challenge Cup final a few years ago which is the rugby equivilent of the Europa League. I also think Lyon has very little chance at Champions League final but they should give them the Europa League definately.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

ElvisBC said:


> I would give next CL final to Twickenham :dizzy: They've never played footy there


Yeah...then to Old Trafford, then to Emirates, then West Ham´s former Olympic stadium and that´s not leave England when it comes to CL finals :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

DarkDragon99 said:


> when they had 60,000 seats because they had no roof I guess ?


Nope, not really/only... It was simply because the Vélodrome (as it is/was till now) is just a rubbish/cheap stadium....especially in terms of corporate/business/VIP spaces (despite its 60+ suites), as simple as that !!!


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

flierfy said:


> That's exactly the point. It's all about money and politics. With a relatively modest capacity of the Narodowy Stadium the Polish FA need to have even better political arguments to beat the bids of bigger venues. Which makes it rather unlikely that they will succeed.


Unfortunately polish authorities seem to be very poor at this. Giving away Euro final to Ukraine, when Poland had much better capabilities is primary example. I wouldn't be surprised if they get satisfied with Europa League final, while Kiev gets Champions League one.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Fallout said:


> Unfortunately polish authorities seem to be very poor at this. Giving away Euro final to Ukraine, when Poland had much better capabilities is primary example. I wouldn't be surprised if they get satisfied with Europa League final, while Kiev gets Champions League one.


In Warsaw will be OPENED Euro 2012, in Kiev FINAL. All rightly!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

DarkDragon99 said:


> I'm mad that France never gets the Europa League final well now's the chance.


France had the honour to host the very first (real) final of the UEFA-Cup in 1998! (Paris-Parc Des Princes)


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> I would give next CL final to Twickenham :dizzy: They've never played footy there


Isn't there some policy that only rugby games can be played there (could be wrong)? Meanwhile they have little issue using football stadiums. And anyway, with the amount of options available to UEFA, I strongly doubt they would ever let a rugby federation (Twick being owned by the RFU) benefit from a CL final.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Both venues are fantastic choice!

Did they decide where the UEFA Supercup will be held after the Prague?


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

This stadium was only chosen because of it's capacity, besides that its ugly as hell, Dragon Stadium is way better in all aspects.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Golan Trevize said:


> This stadium was only chosen because of it's capacity, besides that its ugly as hell, Dragon Stadium is way better in all aspects.


Dragao is ready for the UEL-Final and not for the UCL- Final!
66,000 vs. 51,000 is the best argument for Da Luz, 600,000 vs. 234,000 inh. is the best argument for Lisbon!


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Da Luz ugly? In which parallel universe?


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> In which parallel universe?


In that of Porto fans, probably. :lol:


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

The exterior is a bit sparse but inside (the important bit) it looks good. Overall a very good choice I reckon.


----------



## robbery4774 (Jan 7, 2012)

carlspannoosh said:


> The exterior is a bit sparse but inside (the important bit) it looks good. Overall a very good choice I reckon.


Agree! Da Luz a great stadium. Maybe the exterior isn't a beauty, but some people forget that the game is played "inside" the stadium and not outside :lol:

I'm glad that the times are over that crap stadiums like Athen, Roma olympics and Istanbul host CL-final are over.


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

I like both choices (Benfica & juventus stadium).

Like the poster above, luckily no stadiums with an athletics track like the stadium of Rome or Athens. Rome should have never hosted that CL final, stadium is shit.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

There are not enough stadiums with at least 65k capacity that don't have athletics track to only give finals to these types of stadiums, but it's much better in the last years, with only non-track stadium hosting, I also liked that they pushed for Wembley in 2013. Probably it's going to be Giuseppe Meazza in 2015 and Europa League is open for many stadiums.


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

There are enough choices now with the shakhtar donetsk stadium, the new national football stadium of bucharest, the warshaw stadium and in some years maybe some of the new WC stadiums in Russia or euro 2016 stadiums + maybe valencia stadium in 5 years if it ever gets done ofc, etc... No need to pick a stadium with a running track anymore (luckily).

I rather have a nice modern stadium of 60k then the Rome stadium of 70k+ btw. 

60k+ should be enough as benchmark so nice modern stadiums like Emirates stadium can host a CL final aswell. In these days the most important thing is bring it nice on television (100million + watching on tele) instead of going for an extra 5000 seats in a rubbish stadium like Rome. Also fan fest areas like during WC 2010 should be used more in the CL final hosting city.


----------



## b5254 (Nov 20, 2010)

How could Turin get the Europa league final with their small arena, when Warsawa and Bucharest have bigger ones, also newly built? There are also other bigger options like Türk Telekom arena etc.

Don't get me wrong, I love the Turin arena, but maybe it's a bit small for hosting finals like that?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Bucharest is hosting it this year. 

Warsaw probably didn't bid.


----------



## b5254 (Nov 20, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Bucharest is hosting it this year.


Ok, I missed that. :nuts:



> Warsaw probably didn't bid.


Ok I see...


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Fizmo1337 said:


> 60k+ should be enough as benchmark so nice modern stadiums like Emirates stadium can host a CL final aswell.


 60k ins't enough for a CL final, Emirates had a bid for the '12 Europa League final.
Bucharest may extend to up to 63k, as the way the stadium is built still permits a nice extension and it's still not really enough, that's why it was Europa League from the start.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

b5254 said:


> How could Turin get the Europa league final with their small arena, when Warsawa and Bucharest have bigger ones, also newly built? There are also other bigger options like Türk Telekom arena etc.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the Turin arena, but maybe it's a bit small for hosting finals like that?


Awarding the Europa League final to Torino is a political decision. Either the UEFA felt to owe the Italian FA a final or they wanted to honour Juventus in particular for their effort to improve the stadium landscape in a country that needed it badly. Probably a bit of both reasons led to this decision.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Fizmo1337 said:


> There are enough choices now with the shakhtar donetsk stadium, the new national football stadium of bucharest, the warshaw stadium and in some years maybe some of the new WC stadiums in Russia or euro 2016 stadiums + maybe valencia stadium in 5 years if it ever gets done ofc, etc... No need to pick a stadium with a running track anymore (luckily).


To be honest, I'd rather watch a game of football in an athletic stadium than travelling to the Ukraine.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*JUVENTUS STADIUM*









22.bp.blogspot.com









http://static.fanpage.it










3.bp.blogspot.com









http://webstorage.mediaon.it




they greeted Platini quite warmly :lol:


----------



## b5254 (Nov 20, 2010)

I read that a lot of the Juve fans shouted racist things. Not cool!


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Fizmo1337 said:


> There are enough choices now with the shakhtar donetsk stadium.


Donetsk should never get it, purely because the city it competely incapable of dealing with the number of travelling fans that would go.

Mind you, UEFA have shown they don't care about that already.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

b5254 said:


> How could Turin get the Europa league final with their small arena...


Small or no small, that is one phenomenal construction. :cheers: It has fantastic-football-atmosphere written all over it.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

I actually thunk that Baku will be a posible venue for 2016 or 2017, not the best venue but... let's face it... Money has a strong role today! UEFA will anounce 2016 hosts on saturday posiblly. 

Emirates for CL Final? Insane... Too small, perhaps for EL.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Rev Stickleback said:


> I was there and it certainly didn't look like there were 6000 empty seats.


When you were there then you must have noticed empties seats. They were virtually everywhere and quite noticeable:

Leere Sitze beim Finale par flierfy, bei ipernity


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

GEwinnen said:


> Better places to host the UCL-Final. Sry, but Azerbijan has NO influence and this is what you need to get the greatest final in club football.


Why do you think it has no influence? Azerbaijani SOCAR is one of the main sponsors for EURO 2016 and one of the finalists of CL 2014 is sponsored by Azerbaijani businessman. Is that not what you call influence?


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

flierfy said:


> When you were there then you must have noticed empties seats. They were virtually everywhere and quite noticeable:
> 
> Leere Sitze beim Finale par flierfy, bei ipernity


I was sat where I took the picture I posted. I don't recall there being many empty seats about.

As said already though, the capacity was reduced for the final. 

I'm sure the official allocations sold out easily, and the public sale went to a ballot, so that sold out too. 

From there it comes down to tickets given to sponsors etc, and how many find there way to genuine fans, and how many can't even be bothered to offload them. 

I bet there were thousand more Chelsea fans who'd have gone of they could have got a ticket.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Rev Stickleback said:


> I was sat where I took the picture I posted. I don't recall there being many empty seats about.
> 
> As said already though, the capacity was reduced for the final.
> 
> ...


With so many seats left unoccupied and plenty of ticket offers on the internet I doubt that someone missed that game due to ticket shortage.
And what exactly makes you so sure that the public sale went to a ballot? The sale period ended quite earlier that season. I have yet to see evidence that people, who applied, hadn't got tickets.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Gianni Infantino recently stated in interview, Baku and Jerusalem will get 100% Euro 2020 games.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

ESPImperium said:


> Personally, id like to see the UCL and EL rotated between these stadiums:
> 
> UCL Final stadiums (All over 70,000)
> 
> ...


Scratch Dortmund from your list, this stadium doesn't match the UEFA rules for CL-final stadiums (just 65,000 seats) and add the stadium of the 2015 UCL final.......


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

GEwinnen said:


> Scratch Dortmund from your list, *this stadium doesn't match the UEFA rules for CL-final stadiums (just 65,000 seats)* and add the stadium of the 2015 UCL final.......


Is that why the 65,000 seat Estadio da Luz is hosting the CL final this weekend?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

5portsF4n said:


> Is that why the 65,000 seat Estadio da Luz is hosting the CL final this weekend?


This is an exception cause Portugal never hosted a UCL-Final before and da Luz is the biggest stadium of the country. 

Germany has 2 stadiums >70,000!


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> This is an exception cause Portugal never hosted a UCL-Final before and da Luz is the biggest stadium of the country.


Don't say they didn't host it before. Portugal and Lisboa in particular hosted the 1967 European Cup final after all.



GEwinnen said:


> Germany has 2 stadiums >70,000!


No, it's either 3 or 1. There are currently three grounds in Germany with a capacity over 70'000 but the all-seater capacity of only one of these three is also beyond that mark.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Apparently there are quite a few Chelsea and Bayern fans in Lisbon, haha.


----------



## E21 (May 16, 2013)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Apparently there are quite a few Chelsea and Bayern fans in Lisbon, haha.


Probably trying to sell their tickets for a profit. I would.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

flierfy said:


> Don't say they didn't host it before. Portugal and Lisboa in particular hosted the 1967 European Cup final after all.


I was referring to the Champions League Final, I guess in 1967 they had no special rules for the final stadiums.




> No, it's either 3 or 1. There are currently three grounds in Germany with a capacity over 70'000 but the all-seater capacity of only one of these three is also beyond that mark.


Not yet, but AA will be extended to 71,000, so the stadium will have >70,000 seats for the next UCL-final in Munich.
Dortmund is far away from hosting a UCL-final, the city does not have the number of hotel rooms, the Dortmund airport is too small and the closest international airport (Düsseldorf) is too far away from Dortmund.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

E21 said:


> Probably trying to sell their tickets for a profit. I would.


You can't do it anymore, there are identity checks to help against touting. Traveling to Lisbon to sell the ticket would be defeating the purpose anyway, plane and accommodation would lose you all that you earn by selling the ticket.

I think they're doing the right thing - if you already paid and you can't have your money back, then at least go and enjoy it. A CL final is not something to snub...


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

alexandru.mircea said:


> You can't do it anymore, there are identity checks to help against touting.


I attended the 2004 UCL final, identy checks were announced. No one checked my identy or of any other person.
The same procedure at the World Cup 2006, no one checked my ticket....


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

alexandru.mircea said:


> You can't do it anymore, there are identity checks to help against touting



Since this year? Last year there were plenty of people selling their tickets in front of the stadium.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Since this year? Last year there were plenty of people selling their tickets in front of the stadium.


I guess the identity check is possible at least since 2004 but not executed!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Just seen this pic:










https://twitter.com/PhilKitro/status/469871245019066369

I guess that if there still are people willing to buy, despite potential ID controls, and ready to give so much money, then IT IS worth traveling to Lisbon just to sell your ticket(s). :lol:


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> I was referring to the Champions League Final, I guess in 1967 they had no special rules for the final stadiums.


Back then there were certainly requirements as well. Different ones, maybe, but still requirements.



GEwinnen said:


> Not yet, but AA will be extended to 71,000, so the stadium will have >70,000 seats for the next UCL-final in Munich.


Well, that sounds different. You should have used the future tense in the first place to make clear that you refer to a future scenario and not the presence.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

59th UEFA Champions League final attendance at Estadio da Luz: 60,976
The lowest since 2003-2004 (Auf Schalke Arena: 53,053)


Average attendance: 65,293 (60 games)
Highest attendance: 127,621 (@ Hampden Park, Glasgow, 1959-1960)
Lowest attendance: 23,325 (@ Koning Boudewijnstadion, Brussel, Replay, 1973-1974)


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^

I prefer football stadiums with a little less capacity, but with the emotion fans and supporters around, than olympic stadiums with increased capacity but without the emotion fans close de field.

I prefer a Luz Stadium, a Emirates Stadium, Allianz Arena etc etc than a Olympiastadion (Berlin), Olympic Stadium (kyiv), Stadio Olimpico (Roma), Lujniki Stadium (Moscow), Olympic (Athens) etc


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Olympiastadion is a fantastic stadium and Berlin is a superb city (please why do you think the fans couldn't be emotional at this fantastic place??), this is proven at the anual german cup final!










I guess this will be offered to the fans of the finalists without a ticket:


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Miguel13 said:


> I prefer football stadiums with a little less capacity, but with the emotion fans and supporters around, than olympic stadiums with increased capacity but without the emotion fans close de field.
> 
> I prefer a Luz Stadium, a Emirates Stadium, Allianz Arena etc etc than a Olympiastadion (Berlin), Olympic Stadium (kyiv), Stadio Olimpico (Roma), Lujniki Stadium (Moscow), Olympic (Athens) etc


The Emirates Stadium is certainly not known for its closeness. Neither for emotional fans.


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

It's my opinion. I prefer 100 times with a final stadium with an ambient of fans close to the field, than a stadium with athletics track in the middle. It is the final major of clubs, not olympics games.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

I think that doesn't apllies for Berlin's Olympiastadion. Perhaps the most elegant stadium...


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

A stadium which hosted the World Cup final deserves to host the Champions League final!
Remember how many finals of the UCL were hosted by a stadium with a track:

1993: Olympic stadium in Munich
1994: Spyridon Louis in Athens
1995: Ernst-Happel-Stadion in Vienna
1996: Olympic Stadium, Rome
1997: Olympic Stadium, Munich
2005: Atatürk, Istandbul
2007: Spyridon Louis, Athens
2008: Luzhniki, Moscow
2009: Olympic stadium, Rome
_2015: Olympic stadium, Berlin_


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

flierfy said:


> With so many seats left unoccupied and plenty of ticket offers on the internet I doubt that someone missed that game due to ticket shortage.
> And what exactly makes you so sure that the public sale went to a ballot? The sale period ended quite earlier that season. I have yet to see evidence that people, who applied, hadn't got tickets.


http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=tq75j3rl85v2gjmajao000qr85&topic=300925.40

a fair few there who didn't get tickets in the ballot, so yes, I think it's fairly conclusive to say all the general sale tickets sold.

As always, it's the "football family" I'd point the finger at.

A number of overconfident Liverpool and Spurs fans possibly didn't help, though.

A lot of people won't buy tickets over the internet. Too easy to be scammed.


Regardless, I was there, and there weren't thousands and thousands of empty seats.
This confirms what I said earlier - capacity was reduced to 48000 for the final
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/may/03/chelsea-tickets-europa-league-final

That makes for about 1837 spare seats, not the 6000 you claimed.


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

www.sercan.de said:


> 59th UEFA Champions League final attendance at Estadio da Luz: 60,976
> The lowest since 2003-2004 (Auf Schalke Arena: 53,053)


That's what happens when a small club reach the final, it gets unattractive. It would be a much better final if it was Real Madrid vs Chelsea.

Actually, we need more Manchester United vs FC Barcelona/AC Milan vs Liverpool finals :lol:


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

danielbeier said:


> That's what happens when a small club reach the final, it gets unattractive. It would be a much better final if it was Real Madrid vs Chelsea.
> 
> Actually, we need more Manchester United vs FC Barcelona/AC Milan vs Liverpool finals :lol:


Chelsea are a small club.

Anyways, I've been waiting for when the Berlin Olympiastadion might host a CL final. It's by far and away the most graceful stadium in the world, looks amazing lit up at night and looked magnificent hosting the WC final in 2006. Might try and get a ticket, or at the very least just go over to Berlin, fascinating place.


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

trmather said:


> Chelsea are a small club.


7th most valuable football club in the world.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Rev Stickleback said:


> http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=tq75j3rl85v2gjmajao000qr85&topic=300925.40
> 
> a fair few there who didn't get tickets in the ballot, so yes, I think it's fairly conclusive to say all the general sale tickets sold.
> 
> ...


Tickets for the European Cup final gets sold exactly the very same way. Yet, they not only sell out, they do actually attract a capacity crowd because any spare ticket gets re-sold easily. The Europa League, however, is completely different. There were still ticket on offer the day before the final last year. And the crowd was well below capacity. That is a blatant sign that the competition has simply become unattractive.



Rev Stickleback said:


> Regardless, I was there, and there weren't thousands and thousands of empty seats.
> This confirms what I said earlier - capacity was reduced to 48000 for the final
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/may/03/chelsea-tickets-europa-league-final
> 
> That makes for about 1837 spare seats, not the 6000 you claimed.


Where did I say there were 6'000 spare seats? All I do say is that there were plenty of empty seats visible and that the attendance was 6'000 below stadiums capacity. If you were really there you had seen the ranks of empty seats as well and you wouldn't dispute the obvious.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

flierfy said:


> Tickets for the European Cup final gets sold exactly the very same way. Yet, they not only sell out, they do actually attract a capacity crowd because any spare ticket gets re-sold easily.


The general sale tickets did sell out.

The Champions League Final is clearly a much bigger event. That doesn't mean the Europa Final is decreasing in popularity.




> Where did I say there were 6'000 spare seats?





flierfy said:


> It may have been sold out but it was far from a capacity crowd last year. *The official attendance was 6'000 short of the stadium capacity* and lots of seats were quite visibly empty.





> If you were really there you had seen the ranks of empty seats as well and you wouldn't dispute the obvious.


OK, I was there and you weren't, yet you know far more about it than I do? If you insist.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

danielbeier said:


> 7th most valuable football club in the world.


Thanks to Abramovich's millions and CL qualification every year.

They're behind Arsenal and Spurs in London and United, Liverpool and Everton also in the UK in terms of traditional fanbase.

Half of the fans they gained outside of London are probably now City fans or United fans in any case.

They're a small club that hit the jackpot, much like City.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

danielbeier said:


> That's what happens when a small club reach the final, it gets unattractive. It would be a much better final if it was Real Madrid vs Chelsea.
> 
> Actually, we need more Manchester United vs FC Barcelona/AC Milan vs Liverpool finals :lol:


Your lack of football knowledge is shocking. The stadium was full, they simply couldn't get more people in. They would have filled the Camp Nou if the game was held there.


----------



## Angelorossinisccp (Jun 13, 2013)

trmather said:


> Thanks to Abramovich's millions and CL qualification every year.
> 
> They're behind Arsenal and Spurs in London and United, Liverpool and Everton also in the UK in terms of traditional fanbase.
> 
> ...


and west ham have more fans too, or not?


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Angelorossinisccp said:


> and west ham have more fans too, or not?


It could definitely be argued so yeah.

Could also be argued that Newcastle get higher attendances regularly so despite recent history they could be bigger.

Villa are also a big club. Nottingham Forest and Leeds United historically would've had more fans too though those three are very much sleeping giants at the minute.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2014)

trmather said:


> Thanks to Abramovich's millions and CL qualification every year.
> 
> They're behind Arsenal and Spurs in London and United, Liverpool and Everton also in the UK in terms of traditional fanbase.
> 
> ...


Every club started out as a small club. Through success, and the size of their local market, they grew, so its no surprise that England's most popular and successful teams are found in the two biggest metropolitan areas. 

In your world, no club is allowed to become bigger, and they should all stay the same stature as they were at a random point in time; a time which seemingly includes Nottingham as a "big club". 

Sustained success will continue to breed a new generation of Chelsea fans in London, and wider England, that there will come a time when no one remembers when Chelsea weren't a big English club. Outside of England, that's already certainly the case. If I didn't read about Chelsea's past pre-2000, I would have assumed they were on par with Arsenal in terms o support and success.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Rev Stickleback said:


> The general sale tickets did sell out.
> 
> The Champions League Final is clearly a much bigger event. That doesn't mean the Europa Final is decreasing in popularity.


Assumed the game did sell out. Yet, it didn't attract a capacity crowd. What does this say about the popularity of a competition which used to attract crowd way bigger than this in the past? Exactly, it slumped. It has become the doormat competition of the European Cup. And people know that.



flierfy said:


> Where did I say there were 6'000 spare seats?
> The official attendance was 6'000 short of the stadium capacity


When you seriously think that this answered the question then your logic is indeed flawed. An attendance which is 6'000 short of the stadiums capacity don't necessarily mean 6'000 spare seats. If you just knew something about the game I wouldn't have to remind you of that.



Rev Stickleback said:


> OK, I was there and *you weren't*, yet you know far more about it than I do? If you insist.


That just sums it up. You don't know it. But it doesn't stop you from making a claim out of thin air. And yet again you are completely wrong.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

flierfy said:


> Assumed the game did sell out.


So even though people who applied for tickets in the ballot didn't get allocated tickets, that isn't good enough for you to be satisfied the ballot was oversubscribed?

Or are you suggesting the Chelsea and/or Benfica didn't sell their allocation, or are are you suggesting that the rest of the tickets distributed to "the football family" didn't sell out, despite most being freebies?



> When you seriously think that this answered the question then your logic is indeed flawed. An attendance which is 6'000 short of the stadiums capacity don't necessarily mean 6'000 spare seats.


Well, yes, you've got me there. When you mentioned the crowd being 6000 below capacity, it was clearly _ridiculous_ to infer that you were suggesting there were 6000 empty seats.

Given that I've already stated the capacity was 48000, meaning around 1800 spaces - a figure I readily accepted - and you still maintain I have no idea, maybe I'm being presumptuous in assuming you there feel the number of empty seats was somewhere between 1800 and 6000. 

At least you didn't just pluck a figure out of the air, as that would be stupid. You clearly must have some kind of evidence to back up your claims.

Oh no, you don't. Too bad.



> If you just knew something about the game I wouldn't have to remind you of that.


Jesus Christ...

So which aspect of "knowing something about the game" would help with this question?

Being able to give an explanation for the success and subsequent failure of Catenaccio in 60s football perhaps?

An analysis of how movement towards a globalised tv market has put strain on the appeal of the domestic game, maybe?

Or maybe you are implying that I just don't have enough knowledge of football grounds.

I mean, I've only been to a paltry thousand or so games in the last 30 years, at approaching 300 different grounds, around 80 of which have been outside England in over 20 countries on three continents.

I've been to world cup games, games at the Euros, two Europa League Finals, cup finals in England and Scotland, many play-off finals, as well as going to numerous big games in other sports around the world too.

I mean, that's trivial, no doubt, compared to your first hand experience.




> That just sums it up. You don't know it. But it doesn't stop you from making a claim out of thin air.


And what claim am I making?

I admit, I can't compete with the copious amount of evidence you've presented backing up your case. I wouldn't know where to begin with such a list, and by startling coincidence, neither do you.


Seriously, I have no idea what your point actually is any more. Is there one? 

Whatever it is, it's ceased to be of any value. I'm out.


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

trmather said:


> Thanks to Abramovich's millions and CL qualification every year.


... and all the international and national titles :lol:



trmather said:


> They're behind Arsenal and Spurs in London and United, Liverpool and Everton also in the UK in terms of traditional fanbase.


I didn't say they're the biggest in UK (IMO Man Utd., Liverpool are the biggest ones and maybe a draw between Chelsea and Arsenal in terms of CLUB, not just fans). But of course Chelsea is a big club and one of the most known clubs in Europe/World, everyone know Chelsea FC, it always was a big "seal" in football, even when I was a kid and didn't know much about football I knew Chelsea. And, as I said, a final between Real Madrid - Chelsea would be much more attractive than Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid.



trmather said:


> Half of the fans they gained outside of London are probably now City fans or United fans in any case.


Respectfully, I don't call those "fans".



trmather said:


> They're a small club that hit the jackpot, much like City.


Well, we totally desagree.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^wouldn't be surprised if they give the EL final to Bordeaux soon (was thinking it will go to Lyon but recently they're targeting more stadiums in the just above 40k range. Lille is a good shout too.
> 
> The Vélodrome in Marseille is a bit too small for the CL final but too large maybe for the EL final. *It will host, however, next year's final of the European Rugby Champions' Cup* (the former Heinecken Cup, rugby union's version of the CL).


It will bid for it; no guarantees it will win...

A strong candidate, but so was Lille last season and it was rejected in favour of Cardiff yet again.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to see the RFU putting forward Twickenham as a potential host. There's nothing stopping them is there, or can it only be put forward by the FA??


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The bid has to be launched by the national FA's, London has Wembley, why should Twickenham host an UCL Final?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

GEwinnen said:


> The bid has to be launched by the national FA's, London has Wembley, why should Twickenham host an UCL Final?


Yeah I kinda knew that was the case, I was just hoping there were some flexibility as Twickers would be an amazing venue. That being said Wembley has hosted brilliantly the last two times.


----------



## Don Porfirio Díaz (May 8, 2015)

12


----------



## deeewooh (Feb 23, 2014)

alexandru.mircea said:


> The Vélodrome in Marseille is a bit too small for the CL final but too large maybe for the EL final.


It has a bigger capacity than Benfica's stadium and that one hosted the CL final last year. Anyway, I think Kyev's Olympic stadium is the front-runner for the 2017 CL final.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

deeewooh said:


> It has a bigger capacity than Benfica's stadium and that one hosted the CL final last year. Anyway, I think Kyev's Olympic stadium is the front-runner for the 2017 CL final.


Yes, but everytime the French FA will apply for the CL final they will do it with a much larger stadium in Paris (hopefully by the end of the decade there are two of them). And UEFA is sensible to the differences in revenue generating capacity via luxury boxes and VIP areas. Being a second rank stadium in a country is therefore a disadvantage, although this of course isn't a fixed rule, so there can exist context that helps other cities in one country to be viable options (like it was the case for Germany and Italy).


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

When UEFA will choose CL and EL finals hosts for next years ?


----------



## Fabol22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Spomasz said:


> When UEFA will choose CL and EL finals hosts for next years ?


 for the season 2015/2016 : the Champion's League final at San Siro and Europa League at Basel.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, I know, but how about next seasons ?


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

The Olympic Stadium Berlin by monziemanse, auf Flickr

Olympic Stadium, Berlin, Germany by J T, auf Flickr

Stadium by Tony, auf Flickr


----------



## Fabol22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Spomasz said:


> Yes, I know, but how about next seasons ?


 UEFA didn't choose for season 2016/2017.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

endrity said:


> I have actually been thinking about this, and I am fairly sure we will see a CL final in New York really soon. Travel across the ocean is not that difficult anymore.


It's a waaay bigger chance to see it in Doha or Dubai than in New York. But something like that won't happen, UCL final game stays in Europe just like Superbowl stays Stateside.

I'd say, as UEFA is a money factory, that there's a possibility to see UEFA-sanctioned pre-season tournament held in America, though, in like 10 years time.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

I believe San Mames in Bilbao has a very good chance of hosting a UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE Final in 2015-16 or 2016-17


----------



## MarkLanegan (May 20, 2013)

^^

2015-16 Europa League Final will be held on St. Jakob Park, Basel 

Maybe San Mames just for 2017


----------



## quanman247 (Mar 22, 2015)

+)2016-2017: NSK Olimpiyskiy for CL final, Ernst-Happel-Stadion for EL final.
+)2017-2018: Stade de France for CL final, San Mames for EL final.
+)2018-2019: Santiago Bernabeu for CL final, Estadio do Dragao for EL final.
+)2019-2020: Millennium Stadium for CL final, Hampden Park for EL final.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

quanman247 said:


> +)2016-2017: NSK Olimpiyskiy for CL final, Ernst-Happel-Stadion for EL final.
> +)2017-2018: Stade de France for CL final, San Mames for EL final.
> +)2018-2019: Santiago Bernabeu for CL final, Estadio do Dragao for EL final.
> +)2019-2020: Millennium Stadium for CL final, Hampden Park for EL final.


Are these Official announcements?


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

These are NOT official venues !! It is just made by quanman247.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

Spomasz said:


> These are NOT official venues !! It is just made by quanman247.


I would not pick Kiev for 2016-17 given the conflict in Ukraine.

I would give it to Barcelona as it has not hosted a UCL final since 1999 (Last time Spain hosted one was 2010). Westfalen Stadion in Dortmund should also be given a chance - it has one of the most amazing football atmospheres in the whole of Europe.

As for the Europa League I would pick any of the following for 2016-17 Final

Turk Telecom Arena / Istanbul or Stade Pierre Mauroy / Lille

and I would give San Mames in Bilbao the 2018 Final


----------



## ESPImperium (Apr 17, 2013)

For a Scottish stadium, I think the next UCL or UEL final that is hosted should be away from Hampden and put in either Parkhead (Celtic) or Ibrox (Rangers) stadium. Hampden has hosted too many UCL or UEL finals over the years. As a Glasgow guy, id love to see a UCL final in Edinburgh at Murryfeild.

If it was me, id go with this for the next 5 years, minus next years Finals:

*2016: UCL = San Siro (Milan, Italy) UEL = St. Jakob-Park (Basel, Switzerland) [CONFIRMED]*
2017: UCL = Twickenham (London, England) UEL = Estádio do Dragão (Porto, Portugal)
2018: UCL = Stade Vélodrome (Marseille, France) UEL = Stadion Narodowy (Warsaw, Poland)
2019: UCL = Athens Olympic Stadium (Athens, Greece) UEL = Friends Arena (Stockholm, Sweeden)
2020: UCL = Atatürk Olympic Stadium (Istanbul, Turkey) UEL = Parkhead/Ibrox (Glasgow, Scotland)
2021: UCL = Emirates Stadium (London, England) UEL = King Baudouin Stadium (Brussels, Belgium)

Ive tried to spread them out and also mix the capacities up. A nation should not hold a UCL or UEL final within 3 years of another. Another proviso id include, is if a stadium is used in the UEFA European Championship, they can't be used in a UCL or UEL final for another 5 years. This may be difficult for scheduling, but provides a better spread of venues across the finals.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

ESPImperium said:


> 2017: UCL = *Twickenham* (London, England) UEL = Estádio do Dragão (Porto, Portugal)
> 2018: UCL = Stade Vélodrome (Marseille, France) UEL = *Stadion Narodowy* (Warsaw, Poland)
> 2019: UCL = Athens Olympic Stadium (Athens, Greece) UEL = Friends Arena (Stockholm, Sweeden)
> 2020: UCL = Atatürk Olympic Stadium (Istanbul, Turkey) UEL = *Parkhead/Ibrox* (Glasgow, Scotland)
> 2021: UCL = *Emirates Stadium* (London, England) UEL = King Baudouin Stadium (Brussels, Belgium)


For one reason or another the stadiums marked in bold will either never host a European final or not to soon again.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

My pick:

2017: UCL = Camp Nou, Barcelona UEL = Stade Pierre Mauroy, Lille
2018: UCL = Westfalenstadion, Dortmund UEL = San Mames, Bilbao


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## ayomaju (Jun 24, 2008)

2017: Millennium Stadium, Cardiff (UCL); Friends Arena, Stockholm (UEL)
2018: Camp Nou, Barcelona (UCL); Olympic Stadium, Baku (UEL)


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ayomaju said:


> 2017: Millennium Stadium, Cardiff (UCL); Friends Arena, Stockholm (UEL)
> 2018: Camp Nou, Barcelona (UCL); Olympic Stadium, Baku (UEL)


Is that fixed?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone know why some users even suggested the Twickenham Rugby Stadium and the Emirates Stadium host a future UEFA Champions League Final (or any UEFA Final, possibly)? Personally, I'd rather see another UEFA CL Final hosted at Old Trafford rather than either of those two London Stadiums hosting it. Or Cardiff's Millennium Stadium, even.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't see why Twickenham would ever be used as a UEFA Final venue. If London wanted to host a Europa League Final though The Emirates Stadium would actually be well suited and so I think it should be considered. Wembley should only be used for Champions League Finals.


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

I would love for the Millennium Stadium in Cardiff to be a Champions League Final, i'm surprised it hasn't already. The Emirates Stadium would be a strong contender for the Europa League Final as would the expanded Anfield when it is completed. 

Other stadiums that should host the Champions League final in the coming years: Nou Camp, Barcelona; Ataturk Stadium, Itsanbul; Eurostadium, Brussels (once finished).


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry that was me with Twickenham.  it was just wishful thinking on my part. I would also like to see another champions league final at Old Trafford an a Europa League final at the Etihad.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

Grade A completed stadiums that have not had the chance to host a UCL/UEL Final:

*FRANCE*: Stade Velodrome, Marseille - Stade Pierre Mauroy, Lille
*ENGLAND*: Emirates Stadium, London
*WALES*: Millenium Stadium, Cardiff
*PORTUGAL*: Dragao, Porto
*SPAIN*: San Mames, Bilbao - Cornella El Prat, Barcelona
*GERMANY*: Westfalenstadion, Dortmund - Esprit Arena, Dusseldorf - Commerzbank Arena, Frankfurt
*SWEDEN*: Friends Arena, Stockholm
*TURKEY*: Turk Telecom Arena, Istanbul
*UKRAINE*: Olympic Stadium, Kyiv - Shakhtar Stadium, Donetsk 
*RUSSIA*: Otkrytie Arena, Moscow


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

Grade A completed stadiums that have not hosted a UCL/UEL Final in the last 10 Years:

*ENGLAND*: Old Trafford, Manchester
*PORTUGAL*: Jose Alvalade, Lisbon
*SPAIN*: Camp Nou, Barcelona
*GERMANY*: Veltins Arena, Gelsenkirchen
*TURKEY*: Ataturk Olympic Stadium
*AUSTRIA*: Ernst Happel, Vienna
*NETHERLANDS*: De Kuip, Rotterdam
*FRANCE*: Parc Des Princes, Paris


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Is it really possible for the exact same city to host both a Champions League Final and an Europa League Final? Not in the same stadium, but two different stadiums: For example, one stadium over a 60K capacity hosts a CL Final, and one stadium of a 30-to-50K capacity hosts an EL Final. Also, I could imagine metropolises like London or Moscow wanting to host only CL finals from this point on, and this could also go for smaller cities with two 60K+ stadiums, like Madrid.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^it would be poissible, but also unfair on smaller cities with smaller stadiums. I support the principle of spreading the finals more, so I'd rather have the EL final in cities like Bilbao, Gdansk, Bordeaux, Porto, Stockholm, Florence etc.


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

The UK media is reporting that Cardiff will host the 2017 Champions League final:

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33215755

The anouncement will be made on June 29


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

:banana:


----------



## VPSI (Jul 16, 2011)

UEFA Executive Committee decided the city for 2017:

UCL: Cardiff (Wales), Millennium Stadium;
UEL: Stockholm/Solna (Sweden), Friends Arena;
USC: Skopje (FYR Macedonia), Philip II Arena.


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

UCL in Cardiff will be a masterpiece. Awesome stadium.
Solna is another great venue.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

Great picks by UEFA




VPSI said:


> UEFA Executive Committee decided the city for 2017:
> 
> UCL: Cardiff (Wales), Millennium Stadium;
> UEL: Stockholm/Solna (Sweden), Friends Arena;
> USC: Skopje (FYR Macedonia), Philip II Arena.


----------



## DanMB (May 14, 2015)

Three good choices i think.


----------



## lawrencered (Dec 14, 2011)

I think they are good choices. Been to the Millennium stadium a few times and think it's fantastic


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

RobH said:


> Corrupt Spaniards must've bought UEFA!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


 Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

RobH said:


> Corrupt Spaniards must've bought UEFA!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Enrique Cerezo .. corrupt? .. please ..:hahano:


Exclusive Sports Newspaper *Marca*: Enrique Cerezo, appointed Director General of the Olympic Bid Madrid 2032:

"_Success for the red-white President who has "managed" to leave UEFA members without VIP areas, eating popcorn in the general tier with the 
plebs .._

"_After teaching the world how finish the work of the Wanda Metropolitano the day before as in Athens 2004, he will teach to buy members of the CIO before entering the hotel the day before the election as the one of London and Rio ..._

[...]

http://www.marca.com/Juegos/olímpic...cuezo2017/09/20/59c2dfbd46163f9a058b45f9.html


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

A good decision I think. St.Petersburg and Moscow will be soon in line though, both stadiums are great.


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

I think Moscow should get the 2020 CL final, because St. Petersburg already has Euro 2020. Tottenham's new stadium deserves a (EL) final as well in my opinion, but not in 2020, because London already has the "Final Four" of the Euros. Maybe Lyon would be nice? France won't host any Euro 2020 games for obvious reasons.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Moscow will get it for sure very soon, Luzhniki is an amazing stadium! 

Baku will probably continue bidding, Marseille already announced interest in bidding for 2020, New WHL is going to be awesome but maybe just too small for the CL final. And then there are all those usual suspects ... I only hope UEFA will keep it in Europe and forget about China or USA that were already mentioned as an final venue option by Ceferin!


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Rover030 said:


> I think Moscow should get the 2020 CL final, because St. Petersburg already has Euro 2020. Tottenham's new stadium deserves a (EL) final as well in my opinion, but not in 2020, because London already has the "Final Four" of the Euros. Maybe Lyon would be nice? France won't host any Euro 2020 games for obvious reasons.


Lyon will host this season EL final


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

fidalgo said:


> Lyon will host this season EL final


:bash: I completely forgot that.


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

Baku will be the biggest stadium to host a UEFA/Europa League single match final (20 season, since 97-98).
Also bigger than half of Champion League final match hosts in that last 20 years..


On the issue of Russia hosting a UCL final, I personally don't see it happening in the near future due to political situation.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Seeing the Vodafone Arena announced as the venue for the 2019 Supercup, I realized I didn't knew who was hosting the 2018 edition - turns out it is the Le Coq Arena in Tallin, Estonia. I would have never guesses it. I think it's a lovely gesture to send the event there, but I feel the stadium is a bit too much on the small side (10k).











(wiki)


----------



## rudiwien (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, that's tiny.. But then again, this is the super cup, which doesn't have much of value.. And until recently (2012), they played it in Monaco, which isn't that much bigger (18k)...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ the attendances were 51k in Tblisi and 30k in Skopje and Cardiff. If you corroborate that with the 17k in Prague the conclusion is that the Supercup tends to fill the stadium to capacity, even the larger ones, so it could be awarded to cities with larger stadiums, but in principle I agree with the general idea of bringing the event in places where top level football rarely comes around.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

pozinhossc said:


> On the issue of Russia hosting a UCL final, *I personally don't see it happening in the near future due to political situation*.


hno: 

As if such (quite personal (as you wrote) and subjective) considerations have ever stopped sporting organizations such as FIFA, UEFA or the IOC to choose one country or another for their respectives major events. 

Oh, and regarding Baku being the _"biggest stadium to host a UEFA/Europa League single match final since 20 years"_, maybe I'm wrong but I think you forgot the 80K+ Moscow Luzhniki stadium in 1999 (Marseille vs Parma if I remember well).


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

pozinhossc said:


> On the issue of Russia hosting a UCL final, I personally don't see it happening in the near future due to political situation.


Luzhniki is almost guaranteed to host a UCL final in the next decade. I don't think it's even a debatable. I'd say within next 5 years. It's probably the best large stadium in Europe, bar none. 

And keep in mind that Gazprom is a major UEFA sponsor. And that politics outside of the sport rarely if ever affect decisions made within the sport.


----------



## rudiwien (Jan 5, 2015)

5portsF4n said:


> Luzhniki is almost guaranteed to host a UCL final in the next decade. I don't think it's even a debatable. I'd say within next 5 years. It's probably the best large stadium in Europe, bar none.



True, it is large, and it looks great from the outside. But then again, it is a stadium with a running track, and rather flat incline of seats..

So, how is that better than the (even larger) Wembley, Camp Nou, Bernabeu, Stade de France?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

rudiwien, u fell in coma in eghties and just woke up?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

rudiwien said:


> True, it is large, and it looks great from the outside. But then again, it is a stadium with a running track, and rather flat incline of seats..


Humm, Luzhniki has been rebuilt into a rectangular football-specific stadium...so the athletics track no longer exists over there. 


P.S. why don't you check its thread :| : *MOSCOW - Olimpiyskiy Kompleks Luzhniki (78,360 -> 81,030) - 2018 FIFA WC*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

ElvisBC said:


> rudiwien, u fell in coma in eghties and just woke up?


It did host the 2013 world athletics, so that's a little harsh! :lol:


----------



## rudiwien (Jan 5, 2015)

ElvisBC said:


> rudiwien, u fell in coma in eghties and just woke up?



It seems so  I thought it was only extended in capacity, didn't see that it was actually totally rebuilt!


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

parcdesprinces said:


> hno:
> 
> As if such (quite personal (as you wrote) and subjective) considerations have ever stopped sporting organizations such as FIFA, UEFA or the IOC to choose one country or another for their respectives major events.
> 
> Oh, and regarding Baku being the _"biggest stadium to host a UEFA/Europa League single match final since 20 years"_, maybe I'm wrong but I think you forgot the 80K+ Moscow Luzhniki stadium in 1999 (Marseille vs Parma if I remember well).


Thank's for the data on Moscow final.

I saw attendance and not capacity.
I asumed sold out or nearly sold-out matches.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> Moscow will get it for sure very soon, Luzhniki is an amazing stadium!
> 
> Baku will probably continue bidding, Marseille already announced interest in bidding for 2020, New WHL is going to be awesome but maybe just too small for the CL final. And then there are all those usual suspects ... I only hope UEFA will keep it in Europe and forget about China or USA that were already mentioned as an final venue option by Ceferin!


I would not be surprised to see it played in New York some time soon. And it actually makes some sense. It's just a huge market which all the top clubs want to exploit. 

It sucks a bit for the fans but it's not like going to London is that much cheaper.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*UEFA president Aleksander Ceferin says the Champions League final could held outside of Europe*

UEFA president Aleksander Ceferin says he has not ruled out the chance of the Champions League final being staged outside of Europe.



> The decision to stage one of football’s biggest events in the city has come under plenty of criticism, with price hikes in Kyiv having seen some hotels charge up to 100 times their standard rates for the weekend of the match.
> 
> When asked about the possibility of the Champions League final going global, with cities such as New York and Dubai tipped as potential hosts, UEFA chief Ceferin admitted it was “theoretical possibility” to hold the event outside European borders
> 
> ...


http://www.kickoff.com/news/86354/uefa-president-aleksander-ceferin-says-c


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

I wonder how much more money you could make if you host it in New York or Dubai, compared to Wembley. Is it an amount that makes it worth it to go to another continent?


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Rover030 said:


> I wonder how much more money you could make if you host it in New York or Dubai, compared to Wembley. Is it an amount that makes it worth it to go to another continent?


Money is the only reason to have UEFA Champions League outside Europe. Champions League Final ticket sales no doubt matter next to nothing - It's all about the TV audience. 

Engaging audience directly in North American or China should be lucrative for them. Though, they will need to solve the time zone dilemma with times needing to fit their core market in Europe. Similar to what F1 has done with nigh races. 
I'm not totally against this idea as a exhibition of sort.


----------



## Vizemeister (May 7, 2012)

flierfy said:


> The Super Cup is played at the start of the season, not the end of it.



Yes you talked about the Super Cup only, I missed that. However I never understood why last season's champions would play out the first title of the new season. IMO it belongs to the last season or just the year.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

tonttula said:


> Engaging audience directly in North American or China should be lucrative for them. Though, they will need to solve the time zone dilemma with times needing to fit their core market in Europe. Similar to what F1 has done with nigh races.
> I'm not totally against this idea as a exhibition of sort.


in Americas there would be no probem. they could play there in the afternoon, while is prime-time in Europe. I also see no problems playing in Middle East, even if the game starts at 11 or 12pm. Beyond there would be more difficult


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Any uptades about A. Le Coq Arena ? I see that there was a renovation and increase of capacity. Does someone have pictures?


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

fidalgo said:


> *UEFA president Aleksander Ceferin says the Champions League final could held outside of Europe*
> 
> UEFA president Aleksander Ceferin says he has not ruled out the chance of the Champions League final being staged outside of Europe.
> 
> ...


The clubs should take matters in their own hands and forbid these idiotic idea's of an idiot.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

Update:



> *11 associations interested in hosting 2021 club finals*
> Thursday 1 November 2018
> 
> 034 – Selection of hosts to be made by UEFA Executive Committee in 2019
> ...


----------



## Master011 (Sep 16, 2018)

European football 2018 - 2019 finals stadiums
UEFA competitions finals stadiums


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *9 associations bidding to host 2021 club finals*
> Friday 22 February 2019
> 
> 011 - Selection of host venues to be made in May and September 2019
> ...


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

UEFA said:


> UEFA has also today announced that it has opened the bidding process for the 2022 and 2023 UEFA Champions League finals, culminating with the appointment of the respective hosts also in September 2019. The deadline for UEFA member associations to confirm their intention to submit a bid for the above-mentioned finals (2022 and 2023) is 22 March 2019.


The 22 March has passed but the UEFA hasn't published a list of bidding venues for the 2022 and 2023 finals yet. Do I read too much into this circumstance or do we have to expect some unpleasant surprises? The last time a governing body decided on several hosts at once they made us swallow Qatar. I suspect something similar.

For what is known, Munich is bidding for the 2022 as well as the 2021 Champions League final. Which makes it more likely for St Petersburg to stage the 2021 edition.
The 2023 Champions League final is a long term target of the FA as it celebrates 100 years of Wembley stadium that year. It would certainly be worth it returning to Wembley for this occasion.
Yet, nothing is known of bidders for the other finals.


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

^ say that to the Athens 1996 bid team... 

Still, it makes sense that Munich and St. Petersburg will host after Istanbul. Wembley is always a strong option, so it could be 2023.


----------



## AuditorOfReality (Jun 18, 2018)

> *AP sources: St Petersburg, Munich, Wembley set for CL finals*
> 
> Two people with knowledge of the process say UEFA is putting forth St. Petersburg, Munich and Wembley as venues for a trio of Champions League finals.
> 
> ...


https://apnews.com/ab5e09ba4c8c4386adbf8d5310599ec1


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

Master011 said:


> European football 2018 - 2019 finals stadiums
> UEFA competitions finals stadiums


thx


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

AuditorOfReality said:


> with UEFA giving the 75,000-seat Allianz Arena in Munich, which staged the 2012 final, another shot in 2022.


Allianz Arena is a 70,000 seat stadium. For games in the Bundesliga safe standing increases the capacity to 75,000 spectators. Big enough for a UEFA-Champions League final.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Is 60k limit still minimum to host CL final?


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ I believe that the minimum is 63,000 nominal seating capacity. During a CL-Final due to extra media-places that capacity will be reduced by at least 3,000 seats I guess.


----------



## JorgenHans (Feb 5, 2019)

Maartendev said:


> Another final at the Ataturk stadium? Quite disappointing since it also has an athletics track just like Kiev and Berlin for instance.
> 
> Gdansk is a nice stadium by the way.


There were plans to upgrade the Atatürk Olympic Stadium to 100,000 seat capacity without an athletic track. But i think they cancelled it because of Euro 2024 fail.

Anyways the Euro 2020 Champions League Final will be at the current Olympic Stadium.





































NOW


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

One of the worst stadium has seen the best final in 2005 :lol:


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

could Bucharest also host the Champions League final if it has 56k seats? Romania did well in 2012 with the Europa League final.

impressive!

*if it's not working click on this link:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHVdoHhhan8


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

yes it can! womens champions league!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2019)

Sensible choices:

*St Petersburg, Munich’s Allianz Arena and London’s Wembley set to host next 3 Champions League finals*



> Russian city Saint Petersburg are favourites to host the 2021 Champions League final with Munich’s Allianz Arena and London’s Wembley Stadium hosting the next two editions of the European showpiece game.
> 
> Saint Petersburg has long been considered the frontrunner for the 2021 final, even though Munich is in the host running for 2021 as well, but more likely to get the nod for the 2022 edition.


http://www.insideworldfootball.com/...bley-set-host-next-3-champions-league-finals/


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

Gombos said:


> could Bucharest also host the Champions League final if it has 56k seats? Romania did well in 2012 with the Europa League final.
> 
> impressive!
> 
> *if it's not working click on this link:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHVdoHhhan8


I think UEFA requires at least 60,000 to host a CL final.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

https://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=2625232.html

The 2021, 2022 and 2023 UEFA Champions League final venues have been decided.



> UEFA Champions League finals
> 2021: Saint Petersburg Stadium, St Petersburg, Russia
> 2022: Football Arena Munich, Munich, Germany
> 2023: Wembley Stadium, London, England


Belfast will host 2021 UEFA Super Cup.
Sevilla will host 2021 UEFA Europa League Final.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Saint Petersburg was expected and probably deserved. I think Moscow and Budapest will be soon on the list. After that, the new De Kuip and the renovated Madrid and Barcelona stadiums will be competing.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Moscow will certainly not be soon on the list, exactly because of St Petersburg hosting the final in 2021.


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

Allianz Arena and Wembley will always be good choices for the UCL Final


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

flierfy said:


> Moscow will certainly not be soon on the list, exactly because of St Petersburg hosting the final in 2021.


Wembley (2011 + 2013) + Putin = Moscow 2024 :nuts:


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> Wembley (2011 + 2013) + Putin = Moscow 2024 :nuts:


Unlke Wembley most Europeans need a visa to travel to Russia. This additional hurdle makes it less likely for the UEFA to return to this country more often than they need to.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

flierfy said:


> Moscow will certainly not be soon on the list, exactly because of St Petersburg hosting the final in 2021.


If we exclude the visa reason, which I think is not that big of a hurdle for big events, we can see that in the past cities from the same countries were able to hold the final quite soon. 

England: 2011, 2013, 2023. 
Germany: 2012 in Munich, 2015 in Berlin. 
Italy: 2009 in Rome, 2016 in Milan. 
Madrid: 2010 at the Bernabeu, 2019 at the Wanda. 

I am quite sure in fact that Moscow will hold it sometime before 2030.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

endrity said:


> If we exclude the visa reason, which I think is not that big of a hurdle for big events, we can see that in the past cities from the same countries were able to hold the final quite soon.
> 
> England: 2011, 2013, 2023.
> Germany: 2012 in Munich, 2015 in Berlin.
> ...


Quite likely but not a certainty. President Putin is from St Petersburg.

Lots of great stadiums in Europe. Once Real Madrid and Barcelona have finished their refurbishments they will soon be on the list. Paris will surely host again soon. The new Puskas Arena in Budapest is a good option. I don't think Poland has ever hosted the final and they certainly could do so. Feyenoord's new stadium might just be big enough. A new Milan stadium, if it happens, would host sooner or later. There will be a lot of competition and 2030 isn't that far away when they've already decided up to 2023.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Quite likely but not a certainty. President Putin is from St Petersburg.
> 
> Lots of great stadiums in Europe. Once Real Madrid and Barcelona have finished their refurbishments they will soon be on the list. Paris will surely host again soon. The new Puskas Arena in Budapest is a good option. I don't think Poland has ever hosted the final and they certainly could do so. Feyenoord's new stadium might just be big enough. A new Milan stadium, if it happens, would host sooner or later. There will be a lot of competition and 2030 isn't that far away when they've already decided up to 2023.


I do agree that essentially your list of new/renovated stadiums is the one that will host the final until 2030. I am thinking something like Budapest 2024, Bernabeu 2025, Moscow 2026, Feyenoord 2027 (should be done until then), Paris 2028, Milano 2029 (though at 60k it might be a bit too small), Barcelona 2029. 

Not sure about Poland since the National Arena is really a bit too small for the final, though I would approve the game being hosted there for the first time too. I would like the Rome Olimpico, the San Siro and the Berlin Olympiastadion hold it once more before they are abandoned by their current teams, but UEFA will probably favor newer stadiums. Three surprise sites that I hope to see in there are the Velodrome and Anfield - (barely above 60k)- and a full capacity Nou Mestalla. 

By 2030 I think the new Istanbul Olympic, renovated to football only like Luzhniki with an 85k capacity, should be ready to bid again, and probably ManU will do some improvements on Old Trafford and try to host it again.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Moscow is a great city with unlimited hotel capacties and one of the best stadiums in the world, it will host the final soon, that's very likely. Same applies to the others mentioned above as well! But do not forget, they have to apply first and comply to UEFA requirements as well, that sometimes local politics simply can't match!

Europe is getting more and more great stadiums, both new and renovated, there are many good choices and it will be hard to make a wrong one. Terrible glitches such as Cardiff should never happen again. But hey, it is UEFA, so do not be too surprised to see the final in Beijing soon!


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

Spomasz said:


> https://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=2625232.html
> 
> The 2021, 2022 and 2023 UEFA Champions League final venues have been decided.
> 
> ...


Sánchez Pijuan hosts the final in recognition of the Club's trajectory at the UEL. But the stadium, despite attempts to make up with LEDs and paint, is still a building of the last century, although ideal for viewing the pitch. There is a wonderful project to convert the Estadio de la Cartuja for football, by the same architects of Cruz and Ortiz (Wanda Metropolitano).

Anyway, seeing the assists at the UEL finals, it seems that UEFA wants to let the competition die.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2019)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Quite likely but not a certainty. President Putin is from St Petersburg.


I suspect Putin would care more (if he cares at all) about getting a final in any city in Russia rather than his hometown. 

While it's a large brand new stadium, we should not forget that perhaps the main reason St Petersburg is hosting is because of Gazprom. Gazprom owns Zenit, and is also a major sponsor of the Champions League. It would be naive to think that Zenit's stadium was chosen on merit alone (even though the stadium itself certainly merits selection).

Whenever the CL goes to Russia next, it'll surely be in Moscow, whether that's in the next decade or beyond.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

endrity said:


> If we exclude the visa reason, which I think is not that big of a hurdle for big events, we can see that in the past cities from the same countries were able to hold the final quite soon.
> 
> England: 2011, 2013, 2023.
> Germany: 2012 in Munich, 2015 in Berlin.
> ...


England, Germany, Italy and Spain are economic and footballing powerhouses. The UEFA will always return to those countries more often than to others. And there are many others who are all capable to be chosen.

The Stade de France is overdue to stage another European Cup final. Once the Olympics prepartions are done, it will host it. That will be 2024, 25 or 26. I'm pretty certain about that.
Greece hasn't hosted the final for quite a while. Hungary has now a suitable venue. Spain and Italy won't be missed out in the 2020s. There is simply no reason or need to played two Champions League finals in Russia in the same decade.

Russia could host a Europa League final in one of the dozen World Cup stadiums though. Or a final of the new Europa Conference League. There are now so many UEFA competitions with finals that a whole lot more cities and venues could host one.


----------



## masala (Nov 23, 2016)

flierfy said:


> Unlke Wembley most Europeans need a visa to travel to Russia. This additional hurdle makes it less likely for the UEFA to return to this country more often than they need to.


There will be free e-visas starting October this year for visiting St.Petersburg, later extended to the whole country for all Europeans (UK excluded).


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

flierfy said:


> England, Germany, Italy and Spain are economic and footballing powerhouses. The UEFA will always return to those countries more often than to others. And there are many others who are all capable to be chosen.
> 
> The Stade de France is overdue to stage another European Cup final. Once the Olympics prepartions are done, it will host it. That will be 2024, 25 or 26. I'm pretty certain about that.
> Greece hasn't hosted the final for quite a while. Hungary has now a suitable venue. Spain and Italy won't be missed out in the 2020s. There is simply no reason or need to played two Champions League finals in Russia in the same decade.
> ...


is there any reason to stage world cup in qatar? :colgate: hno: 

you are overlooking one "small" fact, when we are talking football we are talking UEFA or FIFA as well, and that's where any logic, rule or moral ceases to exist!

P.S. btw, I see no reason why moscow shouldn't host the final soon, luzhniki is one of the best stadiums in the world. it rocks :rock:


----------



## JorgenHans (Feb 5, 2019)

For the UEFA Champions League Final 2020 they are removing the athletic track and lowering the pitch level 

??????


----------



## JorgenHans (Feb 5, 2019)

Btw. at FIFA 20 you can also play at Atatürk Stadium


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

RobH said:


> As it happens, it doesn't go by this name anymore (it's called the London Stadium). However, it hosted a very successful Olympics and in 2017 hosted the greatest IAAF World Athletics Championships (selling double the tickets of the next most successful, Berlin 2009).


Berlin 2009 417,000 London 2017 660,000 = +58 %

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_World_Championships_in_Athletics


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks. kay: Off the top of my head Berlin was 350k and London was 700k (I'm fairly certain the latter is correct as the 660k figure was from a week before they started).

But my point stands anyway.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

https://www.uefa.com/insideuefa/mediaservices/mediareleases/newsid=2640217.html



> The committee furthermore appointed the hosts of several club competition finals as follows:
> 
> • UEFA Europa League 2022: Puskás Aréna, Budapest, Hungary
> 
> ...


----------



## Mortiis (Jul 12, 2010)

here will be played woman champions league final


----------



## Mortiis (Jul 12, 2010)

look from the other stands


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*2020 Champions League: quarterfinals to final to be played as straight knockout tournament in Lisbon from August 12 to 23. 

-----

2020 Europa League: quarterfinals to final in 4 German cities - Cologne, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Gelsenkirchen - August 10-21. Final to be played in Cologne.

-----

All Final stadiums for both competitions for 2021 onwards to be pushed back a year...








*


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

Uefa Champions League Final 2021


----------



## nicholaseds2 (Nov 21, 2017)

fidalgo said:


> in Americas there would be no probem. they could play there in the afternoon, while is prime-time in Europe. I also see no problems playing in Middle East, even if the game starts at 11 or 12pm. Beyond there would be more difficult


If UCL final held in Asia it's ok if UCL final kicked off on 17.00 pm in continental Europe like World Cup 2018 final, if UCL final in China the local kick off time can be 23.00


----------



## nicholaseds2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Vizemeister said:


> Yes you talked about the Super Cup only, I missed that. However I never understood why last season's champions would play out the first title of the new season. IMO it belongs to the last season or just the year.


So actually I don't like World Cup 2022 in December 2022, because necessarily World Cup 2022 held in end of European season and World Cup 2022 belongs to 2021-2022 season in de facto term, but World Cup 2022 held in 2022-2023 season, which makes World Cup 2022 belongs to both 2021-2022(delayed World Cup) and 2022-2023 season.... actually because coronavirus I hope European leagues can be postponed to early 2021 and 2022(2023 just play half season,2023-2024 back to normal) so World Cup 2022 will not distupt European leagues and World Cup held in end of season, but Sept/Oct 2020 European leagues new season will start again soon


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

I wonder if this final eight competition is a success whether it could become permanent for both the Europa league and champions league, especially given the football schedule next season is absolutely packed already, In England the 2020-21 season starts on September 12th which is less than 5 weeks away, some clubs are already coming back for pre-season training here.

It could be beneficial to cities and could bring economic boosts to many areas at a time when they really need it especially after covid-19.

I would probably bring down the minimum seating requirements for the champions league to 30,000 for quarter finals, 40,000 for semi finals and 65,000 for the final.

For the Europa league, 30,000 for the quarter finals, 40,000 for the semi finals and final.

Bidding countries could nominate 2-4 stadiums in one city or more as long as they are within a 75-150km distance.

For example, lets say the final eight competition for the champions league was held in England specifically London, you would have -:

Wembley - 90,000 - QF and Final
London Stadium - 66,000 - QF, SF
Tottenham Hotspur Stadium - 62,303 - QF,SF
Stamford Bridge - 41,000 - QF


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

nope, ceferin already said no way for several reasons, final 8 is just an emergency option


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

its a shame because it could help ease fixture congestion and could be financially beneficial for clubs.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

CWells2000 said:


> For example, lets say the final eight competition for the champions league was held in England specifically London, you would have -:
> 
> Wembley - 90,000 - QF, *QF, QF, QF, SF, SF* and Final
> London Stadium - 66,000 - QF, SF
> ...


There, I've corrected it for you!

It's a great idea and I'd love to see a tournament like that spread around London, but in reality the FA wouldn't use a different stadium to Wembley if they don't have to. Too many corporates expecting tickets.


----------



## nicholaseds2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Leedsrule said:


> There, I've corrected it for you!
> 
> It's a great idea and I'd love to see a tournament like that spread around London, but in reality the FA wouldn't use a different stadium to Wembley if they don't have to. Too many corporates expecting tickets.


I hope Twickenham used for UCL final


----------



## rebelheartous (Dec 28, 2008)

CWells2000 said:


> I wonder if this final eight competition is a success whether it could become permanent for both the Europa league and champions league, especially given the football schedule next season is absolutely packed already, In England the 2020-21 season starts on September 12th which is less than 5 weeks away, some clubs are already coming back for pre-season training here.
> 
> It could be beneficial to cities and could bring economic boosts to many areas at a time when they really need it especially after covid-19.
> 
> ...


You are just looking at numbers while everyone else is paying attention to football.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334547108733603841


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

RobH said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334547108733603841


_"Air Albania Stadium, which has a capacity of around 22,000, opened last November when the Albanian national team hosted France. The venue has been selected to stage the Europa Conference League final in 2022."_

The Europa Conference League?

- uses Google -

Huh. Well, now I've learned something today.


----------



## Yuvallu (Mar 17, 2017)

RobH said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334547108733603841


I don't like this at all. Too small stadium I guess.
The stadium itself is great anyway but maybe for supercup, not for a competition final.


----------



## nicholaseds2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yuvallu said:


> I don't like this at all. Too small stadium I guess.
> The stadium itself is great anyway but maybe for supercup, not for a competition final.


Actually I hope because this is inagural competition, must be held in big country such as England


----------



## Florio (Oct 31, 2014)

Actually you all don't have understand the sense of this third competition, is a competition for small countries, is not a case that the firsts of the UEFA ranking have only one team, where nations like Estonia and others have 3 teams. And make sense that the host stadium is from a "little" country


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

This stadium was selected clearly to test the level of interest and acceptance of the new competition. Depending on interest of local public and demand for tickets by finalists' fans, UEFA will have a better reference for future UECL final hosts choices.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Can anyone think of any reason why UEFA shouldn't promise Istanbul the next available CL final and move this year's one to the UK?

Istanbul will get to host in better circumstances with a full stadium post-covid, there'll be no unnecessary international travel, and City and Chelsea will be able to have fans at the game. Would be win-win for everyone. C'mon UEFA, show a bit of common sense.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

uefa and common sense, that was a good one! 😁

munich can‘t be moved to 2024 due to euro and st. petersburg already had to reschedule something in 2022 (can‘t remember what exactly) in order to host the game, so I do not see it moving unless something unpredictable happens!


----------



## Pinkerton89 (Aug 2, 2020)

ElvisBC said:


> uefa and common sense, that was a good one! 😁
> 
> munich can‘t be moved to 2024 due to euro and st. petersburg already had to reschedule something in 2022 (can‘t remember what exactly) in order to host the game, so I do not see it moving unless something unpredictable happens!


Heres a good one, the UK government just banned travel between Turkey and England, about an hour ago...


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390701914296356869


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

RobH said:


> Can anyone think of any reason why UEFA shouldn't promise Istanbul the next available CL final and move this year's one to the UK?


Because then you'd possibly get pressure in the future to move the event based on the convenience of the teams involved?

I get what you're saying but US radio (_Counterattack_ with Tony Meola and Brian Dunseth) discussed this last night and speculated a future all Spanish or all German final wherein various forces find reasons to urge for a move rather than travel to, say, Russia, Budapest, etc. A stretch, but if precedent were set it's not unfounded. They concluded the final should remain in Istanbul this year but without fans.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Fans can't travel to Turkey. It's just been announced Turkey is on our red list. If UEFA makes clear it's only because of Covid then no precedent will be set. It's not like this is the first one country final, but it is the first where a change of venue is the difference between fans of the clubs being able to attend or not.

And as I said, surely Turkey would rather wait and have a full stadium in another year.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

If I were the mayor of Istanbul (and any other local business owner), I would gladly take the year long delay and ensure full capacity for next year's final. Right now, local Istanbul hotels are charging room rates of 99 pounds per night, which is unheard of ahead of a major final. Next year were they to host, that rate could easily be quadrupled.


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

Ya había un precedente cuando la Real Federación Española de Fútbol pidió jugar la Final de la UEFA Champions League 2014 Real Madrid-ATL. Madrid en Sevilla. Sería escandaloso e irrespetuoso con las ciudades que apuestan por ser anfitriones.

Estoy seguro de que si se lleva a cabo en Inglaterra, la afición eludiría las medidas de seguridad como excusas del cambio de ciudad.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

RobH said:


> Fans can't travel to Turkey. It's just been announced Turkey is on our red list. If UEFA makes clear it's only because of Covid then no precedent will be set. It's not like this is the first one country final, but it is the first where a change of venue is the difference between fans of the clubs being able to attend or not.
> 
> And as I said, surely Turkey would rather wait and have a full stadium in another year.


fans can‘t travel anywhere for over a year now .... s****y times we‘re livin in


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

English stadiums will be opening up by then though.

I dunno, it just seems to make sense for everyone involved.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Pinkerton89 said:


> Heres a good one, the UK government just banned travel between Turkey and England, about an hour ago...


yepp, it‘s the news. grant is trying to bring the game home 


honestly, who cares?


----------



## Florio (Oct 31, 2014)

ElvisBC said:


> fans can‘t travel anywhere for over a year now .... shitty times we‘re livin in


In EU and Uk the situation is better than before, I don't agree but i understand the request to play the final in UK


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

If English fans cannot go to Turkey because they are on the covid red list, tbad luck: many people will not be able to go to the Tokyo Olympics, or on vacation, or simply *to visit their loved ones*. In addition, they do the Government of England a favor by avoiding altercations, crowds of fans with a tendency to drink a lot of beer and form altercations before football matches.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

UEFA will hold talks with the UK government on Monday about moving the Champions League final from Istanbul to London.

Wembley will be the most likely venue for the final if the fixture between Chelsea and Manchester City is moved to England.









Champions League: UEFA and UK government to hold talks over moving venue for final to London


The Ataturk Stadium in Istanbul is due to host the Champions League final on May 29 but pressure is mounting for the venue to be changed after the UK government urged fans not to travel for the fixture later this month and placed Turkey on its red list of at-risk countries




www.skysports.com


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

RobH said:


> UEFA will hold talks with the UK government on Monday about moving the Champions League final from Istanbul to London.
> 
> Wembley will be the most likely venue for the final if the fixture between Chelsea and Manchester City is moved to England.
> 
> ...


What a petty move to get another final hosted in London.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Temporarily Exiled said:


> What a petty move to get another final hosted in London.


What could you do else at times like these. 
Sounds very reasonable to do. At so many levels.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Red85 said:


> What could you do else at times like these.
> Sounds very reasonable to do. At so many levels.


Stay in a bubble, and have the players isolate for two weeks in a hotel after returning? Far less drastic than moving the location. And why would London need to be the location, even? Why not Portugal, for example?

Maybe I'm too cynical, but I think the government saw a chance to get an extra final and are bending arms.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Temporarily Exiled said:


> Stay in a bubble, and have the players isolate for two weeks in a hotel after returning? Far less drastic than moving the location. And why would London need to be the location, even? Why not Portugal, for example?
> 
> Maybe I'm too cynical, but I think the government saw a chance to get an extra final and are bending arms.


Two weeks of isolation on their return from Turkey would mean missing the start of Euro 2020 preparations, so it's in UEFA and the national associations best interests to move the game if they want those players available in the following weeks. 

I dont think the move to put Turkey on the red list has anything to do with the CL Final. There has been talk for weeks about how passengers from red-list countries in Asia are currently stopping in Istanbul to avoid expensive quarantining in the UK. There are about 10x as many daily cases in Turkey as there are in the UK at the moment.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Temporarily Exiled said:


> Maybe I'm too cynical, but I think the government saw a chance to get an extra final and are bending arms.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if there's some cynicism from our government. But cynicism or no cynicism. given the current circumstances, moving the final would be the right move regardless.


----------

